# 01/14 Raw Discussion Thread: Rollins, Ambrose and Lashley collide in Intercontinental Championship Triple Threat



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I wasn't under the impression that Sasha and Ronda disliked each other
I was under the impression Ronda was basically fan girling over Sasha.
Or are we to pretend all the things she said about Sasha never happened?


Why is Lesnar in the preview?
Will he forgot to enter the ring on his next appearance?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Interesting doing 3 way IC title match. Maybe this is there way of getting title on Rollins without Ambrose getting pinned? Or maybe they want Lashley to hold IC title in their feud with Rollins. Or Maybe they will have Seth look strong again without winning anything. Rollins could have Lashley beat and Ambrose comes out of nowhere to steal pin. Either way it as my interest and a title change is possible. While they shift everything for the build for Wrestlemania and Royal Rumble and beyond.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I think they are taking the belt of Ambrose after this disastrous reign.

Good, Rollins needs both belts.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Rollins as a possible double champion again isn't something I need in my life.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena on Raw again? Forgot that was a thing. Interesting.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Braun isn't ready for the LEGEND.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

A month after TLC and the "shakeup" we will still get Rollins vs Ambrose and Rousey and partner X vs Nia and Tamina. Feels new and fresh, doesn't it. If there is a title change, Lashley will leave with the belt. 

The SD roster has no show tonight, maybe somebody could show up tonight? Do you think the NXT call-ups will get TV time before the Rumble?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I think they are taking the belt of Ambrose after this disastrous reign.
> 
> Good, Rollins needs both belts.


They would have had Rollins beat him last week if that was the case. If Dean drops the title it will because they have bigger plans for him. And want him to drop title without taking a pin.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

I could very realistically see Lashley taking the IC tonight but then again I picked Lashley to win the Best in the World Tournament so what the hell do I really know?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I would love to see Seth winning the RR, but Dean winning the RR would be even better and also unexpected. Anyway, I hope the IC match tonight will deliver.

rollins


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sneaky feeling Lashley leaves with the belt tonight. He needs it the most out of the 3. Dean and Seth can do a lot without the belt where as Lashley could be a good dominant heel champ.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Got my undivided attention tonight.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

CAN. WE. PLEASE. KEEP. DEAN. AND. SETH. APART. 

FUCK.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Emmanuelle said:


> I would love to see Seth winning the RR, but Dean winning the RR would be even better and also unexpected. Anyway, I hope the IC match tonight will deliver.
> 
> rollins


I wouldn't be shocked at all if Lashley or Rollins win IC title tonight by pinning each other. Then Dean goes on to win Rumble and face Braun at Mania for Universal Title. It's gonna be Dean winning to face Braun or Rollins winning to face Brock. Depending on outcome of title match. 



If Rollins was gonna pin Dean for IC title. It would have happen last week. So either Rollins is gonna win title by pinning Lashley or he's not winning. Or they did this match to get title on Lashely. Or could just to make Ambrose look strong in another title defense. I guess we will see. Either way WWE seems to be at least trying to feature IC title in big matches on Raw against top guys on the roster. So they're at least trying to make Raw more entertaining.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

More Seth and Dean. More Nia Jax. More tag team stupidity. More ice cold Strowman/Lesnar stuff. I'm sure we'll get more Baron Corbin as well.

Hard pass.

"New era" though. :cole :vince


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This preview is depressing.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I know that Dean will be retaining his IC Belt tonight and new era huh? Seth and Dean still fighting each other. :lol*_


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I think they are taking the belt of Ambrose after this disastrous reign.
> 
> Good, Rollins needs both belts.


What is so disastrous about Dean's title reign? He's done literally nothing wrong during it so far :lol He's defended it against different new people (Tyler Breeze, Apollo Crews) and the Falls Count Anywhere match was good.



And I don't know why people are moaning that Dean & Seth are facing each other again. It was clear Seth was gonna get another shot cos he got screwed last week. And it's not like we've seen this triple threat match before, cos those two have never faced each other with Lashley also in the match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> This preview is depressing.



Thought the same. I don't see any highlight to look forward to..


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd rather they give Lashley the IC title at this point, Rollins can move on to winning the RR.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What is so disastrous about Dean's title reign? He's done literally nothing wrong during it so far :lol He's defended it against different new people (Tyler Breeze, Apollo Crews) and the Falls Count Anywhere match was good.
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't know why people are moaning that Dean & Seth are facing each other again. It was clear Seth was gonna get another shot cos he got screwed last week. And it's not like we've seen this triple threat match before, cos those two have never faced each other with Lashley also in the match.


There's nothing wrong with Dean title reign. People just like to complain. Raw giving us a strong 3 way title match(and their top weekly title) with their a chance the title could change hands. I dunno how anyone can complain about that. Plus if Dean loses the title tonight. It's probably better for him. Considering he would have a bigger match at Mania without that title most likely.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> As their title bout looms, Banks and Rousey *must* join forces to face Jax and Tamina in tag team action on Raw.


But...


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Such lazy booking putting Ronda and Sasha together against 'The Fat Samoans'.

Watch them do the same tomorrow with Becky and Asuka against 'The Skinny Australians'.

:bs:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Era, Same PPV Opponents as Tag Team Partners booking :bosque


----------



## Shellyrocks (Sep 28, 2017)

New era same shit fuck you WWE


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> New Era, Same PPV Opponents as Tag Team Partners booking :bosque





Shellyrocks said:


> New era same shit fuck you WWE


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Brock booked for an appearance tonight? 2 weeks before the Rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Is Brock booked for an appearance tonight? 2 weeks before the Rumble.


Pretty sure he isn't. Shocking, right?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Brock showing up two weeks in a row? Surely you jest.

Who cares anyway. It's the same old shit every time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> But...


Yeah it doesn't make any sense and it is just the usual lazy route they take with the women when it comes to building up their feuds/matches: random tag matches.

In any case, really nothing to look forward to on this RAW.

I'm happy Sasha is finally getting a big match at the Rumble tho, she more than deserves it.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I'm happy Sasha is finally getting a big match at the Rumble tho, she more than deserves it.


I actually don't like it. I like that Sasha is getting a big match. I don't like the way they've phoned it in.

There was no real build, and what little build they seem to be giving us going forward sounds like it's going to be equally lame. The way they made the match in the talking bliss segment was random, arbitrary, and kinda awkward. It didn't make a lot of sense to me. 

They should have done this a lot more justice than they have.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sincere said:


> I actually don't like it. I like that Sasha is getting a big match. I don't like the way they've phoned it in.
> 
> There was no real build, and what little build they seem to be giving us going forward sounds like it's going to be equally lame. The way they made the match in the talking bliss segment was random, arbitrary, and kinda awkward. It didn't make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> They should have done this a lot more justice than they have.


I agree and I have said as much in another thread but I'll take Sasha doing this instead of being stuck on purgatory with Bayley.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Pretty sure he isn't. Shocking, right?


I really don't understand this shit. Was Lesnar taking fewer dates NOT supposed to be an attempt at making the title seem more prestigious with it being there less often and in the hands of a superstar like Lesnar? You have to believe that WWE had that idea in mind and didn't just give him the title to have it off the show for no reason. I don't see how WWE is benefitting from this deal with Lesnar. He is not bringing new eyes to the product, ratings are continuing to fall, WWE does not have increased exposure on UFC OR ESPN, and the product does not feel more hardcore, which is the sense that you would get from a title being held by a superstar as violent as Lesnar.

At this point, its just getting annoying as hell. How am I supposed to get excited for a title match if he isn't there? Why should anyone even care? I don't understand how WWE doesn't see how much they are losing in this deal. Lesnar's end of the deal is not being kept up to what they expected. Millions of dollars wasted on this guy and he ends up hurting the product more than he is helping it. Lesnar is laughing all the way to the bank, and I can't say that I blame the guy.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking forward to rematches galore.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I really don't understand this shit. Was Lesnar taking fewer dates NOT supposed to be an attempt at making the title seem more prestigious with it being there less often and in the hands of a superstar like Lesnar? You have to believe that WWE had that idea in mind and didn't just give him the title to have it off the show for no reason. I don't see how WWE is benefitting from this deal with Lesnar. He is not bringing new eyes to the product, ratings are continuing to fall, WWE does not have increased exposure on UFC OR ESPN, and the product does not feel more hardcore, which is the sense that you would get from a title being held by a superstar as violent as Lesnar.
> 
> At this point, its just getting annoying as hell. How am I supposed to get excited for a title match if he isn't there? Why should anyone even care?


They started framing Lesnar as a heel, and keeping him off the show to help turn fans against him when they were building to Roman taking the title.

This all began to help get Roman over.

When Roman left on account of illness, they just put the title back on Lesnar and picked up where they left off. Their plan? Who knows. Maybe it was Braun at some point, but it's hard to believe Braun is still 'the guy' right now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sincere said:


> They started framing Lesnar as a heel, and keeping him off the show to help turn fans against him when they were building to Roman taking the title.
> 
> This all began to help get Roman over.
> 
> When Roman left on account of illness, they just put the title back on Lesnar and picked up where they left off. Their plan? Who knows. Maybe it was Braun at some point, but it's hard to believe Braun is still 'the guy' right now.


WWE acts like they cannot easily write their way out of this. They LITERALLY control the pen. I know Lesnar's contract is already set in stone and cannot be changed until its over, but even when he is on the show, they don't book him to his fullest potential. They have no plans for him and it's sad. 

Yes Lesnar is the right choice to have the title given what has transpired in the last 4-6 months, but WWE really needs to ask more from Lesnar. If you're going to spend millions of dollars on a guy you think will help your company, why not use him properly? Just having him walk around the ring last week is not going to get anyone excited for the PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I really don't understand this shit. Was Lesnar taking fewer dates NOT supposed to be an attempt at making the title seem more prestigious with it being there less often and in the hands of a superstar like Lesnar? You have to believe that WWE had that idea in mind and didn't just give him the title to have it off the show for no reason. I don't see how WWE is benefitting from this deal with Lesnar. He is not bringing new eyes to the product, ratings are continuing to fall, WWE does not have increased exposure on UFC OR ESPN, and the product does not feel more hardcore, which is the sense that you would get from a title being held by a superstar as violent as Lesnar.
> 
> At this point, its just getting annoying as hell. How am I supposed to get excited for a title match if he isn't there? Why should anyone even care? I don't understand how WWE doesn't see how much they are losing in this deal. Lesnar's end of the deal is not being kept up to what they expected. Millions of dollars wasted on this guy and he ends up hurting the product more than he is helping it. Lesnar is laughing all the way to the bank, and I can't say that I blame the guy.


Brock's title 'run' has been a complete and utter disaster. I don't even know how else to put it these days.

:lmao

Hasn't done shit for Brock, for the company, or anyone else for that matter. It's hilarious.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Indeed. You want to know why this company has no stars? Because this lazy bum has been sucking them down like a black hole since 2014.

Brock is _only_ the right choice to hold the title right now so he can get curbstomped a few times at Mania. Even then they could and should have put the title on Braun at Crown Jewel but he's done for good now. Just one more potential star fallen into the black hole.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Spoiler: Potential Spoiler For RAW



Wrestlinginc is now saying Meltzer has confirmed it.

WWE officials are reportedly planning a major angle for tonight's RAW from the FedExForum in Memphis, according to Dave Meltzer of F4Wonline.com.

The big angle is expected to change one of the main events at the January 27 Royal Rumble pay-per-view. There's no word yet on specifics but the angle will be reported as it is due to an injury by others, but it is not. The change was always the plan.

The current top matches for the Rumble are AJ Styles vs. WWE Champion Daniel Bryan, Braun Strowman vs. WWE Universal Champion Brock Lesnar, the 30-man Royal Rumble match and the 30-woman Royal Rumble match. This was not confirmed in the report from Meltzer but the change could have to with Strowman vs. Lesnar, not Styles vs. Bryan.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Are any of the call ups going to debut tonight? Really looking forward to that happening, considering it's felt so long since they started showing vignettes for Lars Sullivan.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well I would prefer Lashley be destroying Brock and taking the Universal Title but since that's not happening, I'd be fine with him as IC Champion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince. :lmao


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is the boss here?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

vince is fucking back baby, should have had vince tear him a new one.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Strowman to kick off RAW" opens with Vince arriving at the arena lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh Braun, let's hope you don't forget what you have to say this week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Still really over despite last week :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Um Braun that Saudi PPV was called Crown Jewel, not World Cup :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'Beasty boy.'

fpalm


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun is such a geek


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Beastie Boy :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if Braun botched that World Cup line on purpose, you know, so people don't have to remember the Crown Jewel PPV


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Braun


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Hey Beastie Boy :lol


Hey nice sig pic


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Braun getting into Steiner levels of bad. Without the entertainment value


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Corbin, I did not spend thousands of dollars to see you in the main event of Mania :lmao I would want a refund lol.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice guy irl but Braun is lame


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

He needs to "Get New Catchphrase"


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Switchblade Club said:


> Braun is such a geek


Why, because the lines written for him aren't the best? Braun haters can say that all they want, doesn't make it true.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Terrible start to RAW so far. Braun, Corbin and now Elias? I can just hear people changing to something else


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"New Era"

Starting with Corbin cutting a promo, even though he was fired as a GM

fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Flip another limo for me Braun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yuck. Braun is so unprofessional. Always throwing people around and breaking stuff. Grow up dude


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ichigo87 said:


> Why, because the lines written for him aren't the best? Braun haters can say that all they want, doesn't make it true.


Horrible promos and matches.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias snitching in song form. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

OH MY GOD! WAS ELIAS THERE THIS WHOLE TIME???? :CENA


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Now there's someone who deserves the push..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

An actually good comedy moment on Raw lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh cmon this is hilarious lol Corbin is the best comedy character on the roster these days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Elias is getting better at those blues turnarounds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Typical Braun bullshit. They know the guy looked like an idiot last week so now he has to break a bunch of shit and destroy the roster. Yawn. So one dimensional.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Vince’s limo lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if Vince likes this Ruthless Aggression.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

God Elias is great.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

You couldn't just unlock it from the front window where you threw ole boy from :kobelol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A good and different opening segment, more of this WWE.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

raw is getting better


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Enjoyed the whole opening tbh. Good stuff.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Just get Lesnar smashing Braun over with once and for all so this destruction bullshit ends.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Typical Braun bullshit. They know the guy looked like an idiot last week so now he has to break a bunch of shit and destroy the roster. Yawn. So one dimensional.


Yup, it was fun for the first like two months, now just boring.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Vince's face :lol He was just like "REALLY, Braun?" haha.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Typical Braun bullshit. They know the guy looked like an idiot last week so now he has to break a bunch of shit and destroy the roster. Yawn. So one dimensional.


Wait so you're knocking them for booking him to his strengths?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, what's the point of breaking the window if he was going to break the door anyways?


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Typical Braun bullshit. They know the guy looked like an idiot last week so now he has to break a bunch of shit and destroy the roster. Yawn. So one dimensional.


More than what Brock does, yet he gets praised for smiling and bouncing around.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> God Elias is great.


He really should be the center piece of the midcard and IC title scene (Dean/Rollins/Balor should be above IC champ)


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun trying to fix the door :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I love Braun attempting to put the door back on the limo :lmao


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Fun RAW so far. I wouldn't get Vince punishing Braun if he has been encouraging the likes of AJ and Seth to show more aggression..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love Vince being back on camera so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Wait so you're knocking them for booking him to his strengths?


He only has one strength. One go to. Its old. Thats the problem.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahahaha Vince is such a cartoon character!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun back to lifting shit up


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lol, how crazy!!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao you people really like this cheesy shit?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Brock will get a new #1 contender or what? :hmm:


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Nolo King said:


> Fun RAW so far. *I wouldn't get Vince punishing Braun* if he has been encouraging the likes of AJ and Seth to show more aggression..


Apparently Braun will not be cleared for the Royal Rumble.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He only has one strength. One go to. Its old. Thats the problem.


Hey he can have fun gimmick matches. But I'm sure you've been watching long enough to know not everybody needs multiple strengths outside the ring to succeed and be a loved character


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

Piss break time


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That didn’t have the same effect it did that hilarious first time. I wonder if he really lost his title shot though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

yo, why was that chick making all those shrugging gestures to basically say nothing of the situation?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, Paul did say Card Subject to Change.......


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The funniest part of that segment was Renee making faces and gestures without actually saying anything


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So Brock will get a new #1 contender or what? :hmm:


The way they book him, they'll probably just have him sit with the Title until Mania.....I hope not though


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Apparently Renee is not allowed to speak, only mime.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations to the writing team for figuring out this amazing way to write Braun out of the match. :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Kinda weird to see Ronda in such an early match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lmao you people really like this cheesy shit?


What's wrong with it? Folk got super into Austin spraying beer and running over shit, what's the difference here? (And I'm specifically talking antics. Not Austin being a good promo and stuff).


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Braun Strowman is mortifying. Beastie boy?  Brock Lesnar is afraid of him? Despite the fact that he’s lost to Brock like 4 times already


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I would give Demon Balor a shot at the Rumble. He would lose but at least it would be entertaining if he was booked like Punk at SSlam.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bradatar said:


> That didn’t have the same effect it did that hilarious first time. I wonder if he really lost his title shot though.



Braun is apparently not cleared for the RR so if that's true then they have to find a way to put him out of the RR


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Braun can do feats of strength, so can almost any big guy you can find in a strong man competition, so sick of this repetitive shit. Once the dude can put on an entertaining good wrestling match then i'll warm up to him.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Himiko said:


> Braun Strowman is mortifying. Beastie boy?  Brock Lesnar is afraid of him? Despite the fact that he’s lost to Brock like 4 times already


Everybody loses to Brock because he's Vinces boy. Brauns lines are written for him. What else can he do?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Braun is apparently not cleared for the RR so if that's true then they have to find a way to put him out of the RR


Because of his recent injury?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cole having to shill out movies now


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

EMGESP said:


> Because of his recent injury?


Yep


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> What's wrong with it? Folk got super into Austin spraying beer and running over shit, what's the difference here? (And I'm specifically talking antics. Not Austin being a good promo and stuff).


Austin had monster trucks. Sprayed people with beer. Trapped people in rooms with rattlesnakes. This guy just makes a mean face and randomly flips cars when he doesn't get his way. Comparing the two is retarded. Did you hear the crowd in the arena pop for it? Me neither. Its old.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow Braun can do feats of strength, so can almost any big guy you can find in a strong man competition, point is he can't and has run his course as a main eventer.


Lots of ridiculous Braun hate. At least he tries. Lesnar does 2 moves, bounces, and everyone thinks it's the best thing since sliced bread. Where's the consistency?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin still getting legitimate airtime even with not being in charge anymore.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ichigo87 said:


> Lots of ridiculous Braun hate. At least he tries. Lesnar does 2 moves, bounces, and everyone thinks it's the best thing since sliced bread. Where's the consistency?


He tries what? Grunting and using camera tricks to flip cars?


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

do any of you think the braun vs lesnar match at the RR is still on? i want it to be because i want lesnar to lose the title & never get it back.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Austin had monster trucks. Sprayed people with beer. Trapped people in rooms with rattlesnakes. This guy just makes a mean face and randomly flips cars when he doesn't get his way. Comparing the two is retarded. Did you hear the crowd in the arena pop for it? Me neither. Its old.


Yeah Braun does the same shit over and over again, how many times has he flipped a vehicle over now? How many times has he ran backstage demanding to know where someone went?

All he does is turn shit over and chase after people.

Austin constantly changed shit up and did new things, he didn't come out with a beer truck every week, no he did it like once.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can they squash Baron already


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin has become an effective heel. I didn't give a shit about him before but now all I want is for him to get his ass kicked :lol


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of ridiculous Braun hate. At least he tries. Lesnar does 2 moves, bounces, and everyone thinks it's the best thing since sliced bread. Where's the consistency?
> ...


Who else is doing anything interesting backstage?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Corbin has become an effective heel. I didn't give a shit about him before but now all I want is for him to get his ass kicked :lol


True. He does have that value at least. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ichigo87 said:


> Lots of ridiculous Braun hate. At least he tries. Lesnar does 2 moves, bounces, and everyone thinks it's the best thing since sliced bread. Where's the consistency?


I don't like Lesnar either, so don't lump me in with the ones who do, Lesnar needs to fucking go.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not like most girls :dance:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tamina is 41.

:damn


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Braun does the same shit over and over again, how many times has he flipped a vehicle over now? How many times has he ran backstage demanding to know where someone went?
> 
> All he does is turn shit over and chase after people.
> 
> Austin constantly changed shit up and did new things, he didn't come out with a beer truck every week, no he did it like once.


And at least Austin got laid out sometimes. When the corporation jumped him the show would end with him on his back once and a while. This guy just loses to Brock, kills everyone else, loses to Brock, kills everyone else. Fuck this guy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so tired of Corey's random hatred of Sasha. It's never made any sense to me lol.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of ridiculous Braun hate. At least he tries. Lesnar does 2 moves, bounces, and everyone thinks it's the best thing since sliced bread. Where's the consistency?
> ...


My mistake, well at least we agree to that.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Tamina is 41.
> 
> :damn


Why is she still even employed lol ?

Been with WWE forever and hasn't done anything worth while.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Austin had monster trucks. Sprayed people with beer. Trapped people in rooms with rattlesnakes. This guy just makes a mean face and randomly flips cars when he doesn't get his way. Comparing the two is retarded. Did you hear the crowd in the arena pop for it? Me neither. Its old.


How hard is it to spray people with a hose, dump cement, or run over something with a monster truck? Kayfabe wise tipping over cars is easily more of a badass statement. Not to mention it fits Braun's character more than Austin's antics fit his. Though I will agree they've gone to the well to many times.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mind gammmmes


----------



## SubAlum75 (Dec 27, 2017)

What is it with ronda's shorts that nother me so much?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Switchblade Club said:


> Why is she still even employed lol ?
> 
> Been with WWE forever and hasn't done anything worth while.


I have no earthly idea.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Braun does the same shit over and over again, how many times has he flipped a vehicle over now? How many times has he ran backstage demanding to know where someone went?
> ...


Brock gets a pass in all this, huh?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

He's sacced the entire roster to this one trick pony(Braun). He's sacced common sense for this one trick pony. He's bored us completely with this one trick pony. He's made the entire tag team division look bad for this one trick pony. 

Vince never learned with Cena not to put everything on one guy but yet he still does it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Weird that they didn't had this match at the top of hour 1 or 2


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

> I’ll fly to Brock Lesnar’s farm to take his WWE Universal Championship


 -- Drew McIntyre


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Did Vince forget Monday night football/college bowl games were over? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Switchblade Club said:


> Why is she still even employed lol ?
> 
> Been with WWE forever and hasn't done anything worth while.


She has a job for life because of her last name. I was actually surprised she came back after her last injury considering her age.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

The3 said:


> -- Drew McIntyre


Please god no. Dude is bland and puts me to sleep.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

the worry now is that they go and do Braun vs Lesnar at Mania instead giving the Rumble title shot to Rollins or even Balor.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Somebody hurry up and end this piss break match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They're really pushing this movie, that's the third time they've plugged it in half an hour.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why the fuck is there promotions for movies in the middle of matches?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Kenny Omega to fight Brock at the rumble?!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

That ending looked ugly


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> How hard is it to spray people with a hose, dump cement, or run over something with a monster truck? Kayfabe wise tipping over cars is easily more of a badass statement. Not to mention it fits Braun's character more than Austin's antics fit his. Though I will agree they've gone to the well to many times.


No ones saying Austins antics was hard, point is it was different shit every week with Austin, Braun just does the one thing, turns shit over and shows how strong he is. Tipping a car or two over was bad ass the first few times, but now its just repetitive and doesn't feel unique or bad ass at all.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, Ronda did hardly anything in that match lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SubAlum75 said:


> What is it with ronda's shorts that nother me so much?





Ichigo87 said:


> Brock gets a pass in all this, huh?


What the hell are you talking about? Brock has nothing to do with Brauns suck ass one dimensional character. No one is talking about Brock Lesnar but you for some reason.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mordecay said:


> Why the fuck is there promotions for movies in the middle of matches?


Because this is WWE? Where we're lucky they don't have commercials in the middle of the movie promotions.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ronda chering for Sasha is so dumb

Charly :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly in red....got damn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly <3


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooooh some shit bout to go down in this in-ring interview


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Sasha being such a bitch to Rousey even though Rousey has done nothing but compliment her and give her a title shot?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sasha Skanks...refugee from Prince's "The Revolution"..stickign with pissed off neck snapping look from the 90's. God she sucks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sasha is such a lame tryhard lmao.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

These broads are so fucking terrible on the mic zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The finish was weird but not a terrible match considering Tamina and Nia Jax were involved. Sasha was good in that interview.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha, sweetie, you are a loser


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Does anyone seriously think Sasha has a shot at winning? No one? Ok good we all agree.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the attitude filled Sasha we've needed for awhile.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Me? 
The loser?
ME? :O


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So I haven't watched Raw in quite a while. Is it worth it tonight?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Jobber line...How does No Way Jose still have a job?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

King is just looking for some puppies.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I thought they had Heath retire Rhyno. But I guess that storyline didn't carry over to this "new era" we're in.

:beckylol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> So I haven't watched Raw in quite a while. Is it worth it tonight?


Nope lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good stuff from Sasha.

I expect a brawl to break out later.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Brock v Lawler book it Vince.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Ronda in this segment :just *anything* - > "Oh oh I didn't mean to say that"
Ronda:just *something else* - > "Oh oh I didn't mean to say that either"


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Sasha Banks +Ronda Rousey =Cringy Aftermath. Have anybody ever watched Ronda's gesture? Hahaha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Sasha promo sounded so scripted.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shadowcran said:


> The Jobber line...How does No Way Jose still have a job?


I swear i just want all those useless jobbers fired, so tired of seeing them and tired of having my time wasted when their matches comes on.

I swear the lowliest jobber in NJPW is better than any of WWE's jobbers, i've never seen a company with such waste in my life, in Impact, ROH, NJPW i can't find as many worthless jobbers as i can in WWE. Sure theres some lower card guys that don't do much but nothing like a Bo Dallas or Curtis Axel levels of bad.

I mean why is Curtis Axel still there? Why are they wasting good money on these fucking bums?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I like the old Sasha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Sasha is such a lame tryhard lmao.


You are not wrong, but the irony of someone with a Jay White sig calling someone a try hard


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Let me guess, their partner will be Ember Moon lol :lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

El Grappleador said:


> Sasha Banks +Ronda Rousey =Cringy Aftermath. Have anybody ever watched Ronda's gesture? Hahaha.


Adding Ronda to anything that involves speaking almost always devolves into something cringey.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Soo, Braun was taken out of the main event...honestly for no reason. Yeah I know people on here shit all over anything WWE and pretend AEW is the next WCW...but seriously the guy would be huge if they actually put the belt on him, and stopped booking him like the big show in these stupid skits...like God damn

And can we admit that these women skits suck without being called sexist? Btw the friend is obviously Ember Moon..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, there is some incredible acting on display this week!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Liv Morgan is life. Jesus.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This match has been every Monday for like months now..so sick of this shit with Riot Squad v 3 faces 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Another combination of Bayley, Natalya vs the Riotts, new era my ass :heston


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> This match has been every Monday for like months now..so sick of this shit with Riot Squad v 3 faces
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




New Era though :vince


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> SubAlum75 said:
> 
> 
> > What is it with ronda's shorts that nother me so much?
> ...


You're actually the one that said fuck Braun because he beats everyone else and loses to Lesnar. That's somehow Brauns fault that he loses to SuperBrock. Guess it was everyone else's fault they lost to Cena. I'm simply pointing out inconsistencies.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So AJ legit punches Vince and knocks him on his ass, he's now the number 1 contender yet again with no punishment, Braun damages Vince's limousine and is taken out of the building and his title match taken away. WWE, consistency, learn it.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Their partner is definitely going to be Lacey Evans.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Revival are one of the most boring teams on any roster atm


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Nothing says "NEW ERA" quite like Lucha House Party vs. The Revival (again!) :lauren


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Demoslasher said:


> Soo, Braun was taken out of the main event...honestly for no reason. Yeah I know people on here shit all over anything WWE and pretend AEW is the next WCW...but seriously the guy would be huge if they actually put the belt on him, and stopped booking him like the big show in these stupid skits...like God damn
> 
> And can we admit that these women skits suck without being called sexist? Btw the friend is obviously Ember Moon..


They really should've pulled the trigger on him last year.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

jesus is this lucha shit party ever going to end


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is trash, I'm out


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So these dumb jobbers think they have any kind of chance of getting the title match? Are they all fucking delusional?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is disrespectul as hell lol

Why the fuck you do an interview in the middle of a fucking match?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL why didn't EC3 say anything? :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

What the hell is this lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why the fuck are they doing these interviews during matches again?


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

EC3...just stands there? 

Give him a fucking match!!!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> Their partner is definitely going to be Lacey Evans.


You may well be right. I was thinking Nikki :yum:: But I think you may be right.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

the hell is this picture-in-picture stuff? I can't focus on two things at a time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Demoslasher said:


> Soo, Braun was taken out of the main event...honestly for no reason.


I think Lesnar just doesn't likes him/working with him to be honest. Just get that impression. Meltzer said in the same report he leaked that the person taken out from the match wouldn't be due to injury so there must be another reason for why Braun is not in the match now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmmm Crews is first in line, can't to wait to see their Universal title match :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dude just casually debuts in a backstage cameo :maury


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Revival are smrt


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ember Moon is going to be the partner.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, this RAW has been trash so far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Revival was actually allowed to win a match.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

So this mean that we'll be getting yet another match in this truly epic rivalry.

hno


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Kenny Omega!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kenny Omega v Brock. LETS FUCKIN GOOOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)

Bayley an Nattie partner must be Lacey as Alicia,Dana,Mickie an ember where all on main event


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Isn't Lacey a heel? Why would she team up with faces? Unless they're rebranding her lol.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Revival was actually allowed to win a match.


A match that was deemed less important than an Apollo Crews interview. :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Would be funny if it's Goldberg, so AEW can't sign him.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

This Raw feels like it was written on a Waffle House napkin at 3am last night...jeeesus this feels like a bad indy show


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Who was that interview girl with Vince? Damn she was hot


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’s gonna be Drew I’m not getting excited...but the announcement is at the 1 hour mark..and it’s Vince. CMON


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did we see EC3's main roster debut just now?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Who was that interview girl with Vince? Damn she was hot


Dasha Fuentes


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

this better be a direct reveal on who Lesnar's opponent is.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

People saying Omega should be put on a "I don't know shit about wrestling " database 

Nobody mainstream knows who Omega is!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear i just want all those useless jobbers fired, so tired of seeing them and tired of having my time wasted when their matches comes on.
> 
> I swear the lowliest jobber in NJPW is better than any of WWE's jobbers, i've never seen a company with such waste in my life, in Impact, ROH, NJPW i can't find as many worthless jobbers as i can in WWE. Sure theres some lower card guys that don't do much but nothing like a Bo Dallas or Curtis Axel levels of bad.
> 
> I mean why is Curtis Axel still there? Why are they wasting good money on these fucking bums?


Short Answer: to keep them out of other promotions. 

The main problem is "creative" isn't 'creative" enough to come up with storylines for around 60% of the entire roster. Why Vince still hires morons is beyond me. You can go to any wrestling forum, point at people randomly in it, and come up with a much better creative team. Hell, he could go into a jungle and round up the first 10 monkeys he sees, give them typewriters, and the feces they accumulate on said typewriters will be more creative than the creative team.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

If it's Drew I'm out and Vince can go fuck himself


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHA IM LAUGHING MY ASS OFFFV HAHAHAHAHAH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO I completely forgot about Cena.... :lol


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

...please god no


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

If it's someone like Drew I'm gonna be pissed


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

If it’s garbage boring Drew I’m out...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Vince already with the "impressedVinceReaction.gif"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cena comes out :lol New Era indeed :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Triple threat Cena and Drew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena! :dance


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes !! Let it be Cena !!! :mark: One of the only true stars left


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ecto Cena fpalm


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Save us Cena


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uh, that was not 20 years ago Cena. Get your timeline right plz.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Please, for the love of sanity, do not put Cena into the Royal Rumble main event. We're begging you Vince!!!


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

As trash as this Raw is, it is still the best RAW in 2 months. At least the pacing has been better and they didn't open with 20 minutes of trash filler.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

My god it's the new era.. It's Vince, it's Cena, it's Lesnar by gawd lets get it on here.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Cena is better than any other geek on the roster


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I seriously can’t believe we forgot about Cena. Drew just come down already lol great surprise that shouldn’t have been one with Jawn though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Cena is lying Vince and Triple H wanted to fired Cena but Stephanie and Undertaker put a stop to that


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

You mean first time Universal Champion, Cena.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, it'll be unforgettable....because I'm going to forget it even exists if this happens.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I seriously can’t believe we forgot about Cena. Drew just come down already lol great surprise that shouldn’t have been one with Jawn though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We don’t want boring Drew


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is so bad wtf.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Excuse me McIntyre but the mid carders got interviews in the back, you dont get to come out and interrupt this.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Noooo fuck off Drew you boring fuck


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena gonna Cena


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> We don’t want boring Drew




Me neither I want Cena to bury this jobber but it’s obvious where they were going once it was Cena who came out. Wonder if it’ll be a triple threat or they’ll add one more. (Whoever Vince’s “pick” was)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh no.....boring Drew, no wonder the ratings are dropping fpalm


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Was that a Whoop Dat Trick chant or am I bugging?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Drew McIntyre bores me to death


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Excuse me McIntyre but the mid carders got interviews in the back, you dont get to come out and interrupt this.




Seriously let the men talk Drew. No way Jose and Apollo are backstage and want to chat.

Side note: CORBIN FOR CHAMP! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Drew really killed this crowd man this guy is so boring


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Welp this isnt a clusterfuck at all


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Is Cena going to bury him again?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dammit, I was hoping Drew was gonna do all the lines after My Time is Now.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm out. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Once again, who got the biggest pop, Vince? Yeah, Balor. Put him in it dammit!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth not being part of this makes me REALLY think he's winning the Rumble now.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Vanilla Midget


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha Vince calming Finn not beefy enough is gold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

My gosh this roster is so bad...A bunch of geeks other than Cena and Vince. fpalm


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Balor you boring pride midget GTFO back to NXT.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Balor :sodone


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley should have been in this, instead of the 3 way for the IC Title.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince openly shitting on Balor's size.:done


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Vince burying Finn wtf?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finn should've slapped Vince.


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

How is Balor over when both McIntyre & Corbin can cut a promo leagues better than him?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao WTF Vince


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This era of the WWE is atrocious. A bunch of geeks can main event fpalm


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

A fatal fourway and not a tag match? 

My blood sacrifice was listened to at last.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Finn wasn't smiling :O

He gets a lot of flak for his promos but he was pretty good there. Got a strong reaction too.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fatal 4 way sigh


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This RAW is so absurd and all over the place I’m actually loving it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

They're doing another Moment of Bliss? WHY?!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Finn Balor is so winning this!

- Vic


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A triple threat and a fatal 4 way match on the same show lol.

I guess the fatal 4 way match is the main event?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

it's 9:05 pm and it feels like i've been watching raw for about 6 hours :mj2


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Way to make things new and excit......... errr sorry dozed off there waiting for them to announce a fatal four way for who would face Lesnar. Good Lord they just can't help themselves from making crap segments.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

...okay...I'm seriously confused as hell right now, nobody in that ring is more of a draw than Stoman..


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> This era of the WWE is atrocious. A bunch of geeks can main event <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />


Okay, the term geek is way overused here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Either Balor or Drew, IMO.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor winning I imagine.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> They're doing another Moment of Bliss? WHY?!


Because they have a weird obsession with Alexa for whatever reason and since she still isn't cleared to compete we are stuck with whatever they can come up with for her to do.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Finn a manlet around those beefcakes. :vince


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Finn is 100% winning this


----------



## SubAlum75 (Dec 27, 2017)

So is Raw 50/50 men and women matches?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Give it to Balor. He can take the loss better than McIntyre at the Rumble. Have him come out as the Demon against Lesnar and consider me entertained.

If he looks as good as Punk did in defeat to Lesnar, then he will be just fine.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I absolutely see Finn winning here


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I feel like they gave away the rumble with this..Seth has to be an even money favorite by now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Cool! Fatal 4 way.
Drew McIntyre should win.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corbin is there to take the pin. Balor picks up the win. Cena and Drew probably end up having a feud/match for another PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I wonder why they took Braun out of the match? If it's not injury related like the report says, then what could it possibly be?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Vince should fire Jinder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Its not A fatal 4 way. Its 3 and a half men


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jinders accent has been hindered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MondayNightMiz (Aug 20, 2018)

Jinder vs Lesnar is such an odd matchup for some reason, I kind of want to see it. It won't happen, but still.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh omg did they really think this would be entertaining the entire roster just begging to be in a title match all night? I'm already tired of this shit, and 90% of everyone there has ZERO chance of getting the match yet we have to see Bo Dallas making claim to be in the match....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lacey Evans debut incoming?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

One shot. One opportunity. To seize everything you ever wanted.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is that the same Riott Squad theme as before? It sounds different.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Seriously is Stroman injured or something?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can hardly understand anything Vince is saying. He sounds like he’s been gargling broken glass.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Maybe I'll watch this Glass movie. :ghost


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sarah Logan is probably the worst female performer they have on the roster, trash and cringey on the mic, has never done anything in the ring at all memorable,a s far as i can tell she sucks in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Is that the same Riott Squad theme as before? It sounds different.


It's definitely different.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bayley gets literally zero reaction these days it's really depressing to be honest.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> So, I wonder why they took Braun out of the match? If it's not injury related like the report says, then what could it possibly be?


My feeling is that Lesnar just doesn't likes Braun and so asked to have the match changed kind of like how it happened with Jinder.

Other than that they are probably intending to have Lesnar/Braun at Mania.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

NIKKKKKKKKKKKKKKI!!! YES!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cross? I thought she was going to be on SD


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey it's Nikki Cross.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, who said it would be Nikki? You were right :lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

NIKKI :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That grown ass man getting denied a high five from Bayley is so cringe

Oh Lars is interfering in the fatal 4 way too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Was not expecting Nikki Cross to be on RAW at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> My feeling is that Lesnar just doesn't likes Braun and so asked to have the match changed kind of like how it happened with Jinder.
> 
> Other than that they are probably intending to have Lesnar/Braun at Mania.


I doubt it's Brock/Braun at this point. They killed him off pretty good tonight.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Jinder Mahal. What a lame champ! He told will get over CM Punks reign. He didn't. No sells as champ. No sells as contender.

Wow! Nikki Cross entered the building!!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

You have objectively, one of the best careers in company history, a charismatic, hungry 6'5, 270 pounder who sticks out in this age without mass monsters, a former NFL player/boxing and grappling badass who is also big with a unique look and Finn Balor yet that segment was so lifeless. Says alot.

This Nikki Cross chick running crazy chick gimmick #1,000?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yawn....


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So the new call ups will be on both shows at first until they decide which one to stay on? Is that what Cole said?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy fuck the camera movement in this entrance.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So the new call ups will be on both shows at first until they decide which one to stay on? Is that what Cole said?


Yeah I think that's what he said...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess Ember Moon has the surprise partner role off tonight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> Was not expecting Nikki Cross to be on RAW at all.


They will be on Smackdown tomorrow. Cole just said it for anyone who wasn't listening.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Weird they are doing all these call ups pre-Mania.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So the new call ups will be on both shows at first until they decide which one to stay on? Is that what Cole said?




That’s what I heard. 

Wtf is this Nikki cross character and why did they separate her from Sanity yet she’s still acting like this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Cross? I thought she was going to be on SD


Apperaring on both brands


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> I doubt it's Brock/Braun at this point. They killed him off pretty good tonight.


I doubt it too, I really think it is just that Lesnar doesn't likes/respects him. It is a feeling I've gotten from their interactions over the years.

I know Lesnar like Paul does respects/likes Rollins so with that match most likely set for Mania I expect the build to reflect that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Didn't see that one coming re: Nikki.

:bjpenn


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bayley’s bubble butt is popping :datass


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nikki Cross jumping around and slamming her jacket on the mat.

Cole: As you can see, Nikki Cross is a risk-taker. :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> I doubt it too, I really think it is just that Lesnar doesn't likes/respects him. It is a feeling I've gotten from their interactions over the years.
> 
> I know Lesnar like Paul does respects/likes Rollins so with that match most likely set for Mania I expect the build to reflect that.


You could tell last week that Brock didn’t like the guy


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wow this nikki cross lady looks like a spazz

another one Certified GEEK before they even have a chance


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Let Nikki PLAY!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Im hoping Nikki will end up on SD when all is said and done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nikki is so cringey...at least seems to be working for her


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is stupid


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I doubt it too, I really think it is just that Lesnar doesn't likes/respects him. It is a feeling I've gotten from their interactions over the years.
> 
> I know Lesnar like Paul does respects/likes Rollins so with that match most likely set for Mania I expect the build to reflect that.


I wonder why he doesn't like him. I know Braun accidentally stiffed Brock in one of their matches one time and Brock responded and hit him back hard. But Brock being angry over one stiff accidental shot would surprise me. It's weird. Oh well. Maybe it's a bit of Brock not liking him and Braun still not being 100%. Who knows.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

bradatar said:


> That grown ass man getting denied a high five from Bayley is so cringe
> 
> Oh Lars is interfering in the fatal 4 way too.
> 
> ...


Lars will not be showing up tonight. Watch this Youtube video. They said he walked out because of panic attacks. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTb8ldKFCDU


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, this feels weird. I think the referee should check on her :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Except for Natalya, they stuck the ugliest women on the roster all into one match.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I dont think the Riott Squad liked playing with Nikki.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> You could tell last week that Brock didn’t like the guy


Yeah stuff like that, you can tell Lesnar doesn't likes/respects the person he is feuding with.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Cena, Balor, McIntyre and Corbin all in the main event just goes to show how shit the Raw roster is, it's just full of bores.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wanted Lacy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Except for Natalya, they stuck the ugliest women on the roster all into one match.


Liv Morgan is ugly? are you sure your eyes are working correctly.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> I wonder why he doesn't like him. I know Braun accidentally stiffed Brock in one of their matches one time and Brock responded and hit him back hard. But Brock being angry over one stiff accidental shot would surprise me. It's weird. Oh well. Maybe it's a bit of Brock not liking him and Braun still not being 100%. Who knows.


I think it goes back to that Rumble match (2016 I think) where Braun no sold Lesnar's offense and then Lesnar decided to go hard on him.

Maybe there is more to it but I really think it is a factor on this.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I heard EC3 was on tonight. How was his debut? I missed him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to the main roster Nikki where the women constantly compete in 6 women tags, and you are sure to be nothing but a comedy act and never even sniff the womens title.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Except for Natalya, they stuck the ugliest women on the roster all into one match.


Natalya is hotter than Liv


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Lars will not be showing up tonight. Watch this Youtube video. They said he walked out because of panic attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTb8ldKFCDU




That happened last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I missed EC3 too, mustve been quick


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish these matches had some kind of stipulation or meaning of some kind.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EC3 was just shown backstage with the jobbers standing around and said nothing. It was really dumb, just debut one of your hot new stars in a nothing jobber segment just standing around and saying nothing.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Since they're not getting Nikki you might as well just scrap SAnitY as a group now to be honest.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

For those asking, EC3 was just in a quick backstage thing when people were being interviewed. He stood there, grinned at the camera and was gone


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Renee needs to STFU


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> For those asking, EC3 was just in a quick backstage thing when people were being interviewed. He stood there, grinned at the camera and was gone


Future flop. Doesn't matter how he debuted, really.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Future flop. Doesn't matter how he debuted, really.


Oh I agree 100%


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> For those asking, EC3 was just in a quick backstage thing when people were being interviewed. He stood there, grinned at the camera and was gone


His best attribute is his mic work so they introduce him by... not having him talk.

:lauren


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if Nikki will take the pin here in typical WWE booking fashion..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rumble feels like filler this year how depressing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Future flop. Doesn't matter how he debuted, really.





Bryan Jericho said:


> For those asking, EC3 was just in a quick backstage thing when people were being interviewed. He stood there, grinned at the camera and was gone





SAMCRO said:


> EC3 was just shown backstage with the jobbers standing around and said nothing. It was really dumb, just debut one of your hot new stars in a nothing jobber segment just standing around and saying nothing.


Future looking bleak for EC3 already? Sounds about right when it comes to this company.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

Man raw is disgusting lol hate to be a wwe fanboy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they don't even let Nikki get the pin in her debut, already off to a good start... As i said shes gonna be a comedy act for backstage segments, and she'll never get near the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that answers that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> Liv Morgan is ugly? are you sure your eyes are working correctly.





ironcladd1 said:


> Natalya is hotter than Liv


The pink hair, blue tongue, wanna-be Harley Quinn thing doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, they could have given Nikki the pinfall win :shrug


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Was odd they didnt just have Nikki get the win but at least she was on the winning team.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the actual fuck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Jobber Squad.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

This match literally doesn't fucking make sense


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, maybe it really will be Drew if they're having Finn wrestle twice tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are they having the NXT callups appear on both brands for a while? Can they not just fucking decide what brands they go on? Are they that damn inept?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

finalnight said:


> The pink hair, blue tongue, wanna-be Harley Quinn thing doesn't do it for me.


That shit is hot man what you mean, Margot Robbie and Liv Morgan both pull it off perfectly


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Why are they having the NXT callups appear on both brands for a while? Can they not just fucking decide what brands they go on? Are they that damn inept?


Probably won't decide until a month before WM or right after WM, I bet.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Balor is getting a big push after Wrestlemania if he wins this and the fatal 4 way


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Showstopper said:


> Wow, maybe it really will be Drew if they're having Finn wrestle twice tonight.


It's gonna be Balor or Cena with Brock winning. I have a feeling they want Drew in the rumble to set up an angle vs part time guy at Mania. My guess Balor ends up facing Brock. Having to beat Jinder and then win Four way match builds him up for Brock.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was a f*cking terrible debut for EC3, the live crowd didn't even see him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> Probably won't decide until a month before WM or right after WM, I bet.


But its just dumb, them just popping up on both brands in tags and shit randomly without any kind of purpose cause their not on an official brand yet. It'll just kill any kind of interest in them all with them just appearing every week in meaningless matches while they wait to be put on a brand.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> But its just dumb, them just popping up on both brands in tags and shit randomly without any kind of purpose cause their not on an official brand yet.


It is...different. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

How in the world is it only half-way through this show?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> But its just dumb, them just popping up on both brands in tags and shit randomly without any kind of purpose cause their not on an official brand yet.


I mean are you surprised. They don't ever plan anything out so they called up a bunch of people and now have 0 clue what to do with any of them.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Just a random thought, When will the low tier guys in the back realize that all you have to do to get into a big match or a 4 way or whatever, is to just come down to the ring and interrupt someone, and you magically get put into it?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

If you missed it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, that's why Lawler was on before. It's in Memphis.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean's got a point. Why the hell does Lashley get a IC title shot?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That shit is hot man what you mean, Margot Robbie and Liv Morgan both pull it off perfectly


I prefer this Margot Robbie:


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Anybody else thinks Nikki Cross was overacting?


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Did everybody oversee Lacey Evans?

She was standing there when Finn walked buy backstage. That's worse than what EC3 got.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ambrose is right, all of this is wrong. Why does Lashley or Rollins deserve a title shot? Makes no sense.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finn having a rough night.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dope performer. 
Shit character. 
Dope jacket.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

WWE just loves to book random Jinder Mahal vs. Finn Balor matches for no reason.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Did everybody oversee Lacey Evans?
> 
> She was standing there when Finn walked buy backstage. That's worse than what EC3 got.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

El Grappleador said:


> Anybody else thinks Nikki Cross was overacting?


Probably attended the Dean Ambrose/Bray Wyatt school of acting.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Once again the Riott Squad got burried! Fuck this!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hilarious they tilt the camera up just slightly to not get a closeup of Finn’s junk :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder if they'd book Finn strong enough to win both of these matches.

:hmmm


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Trophies said:


> Finn having a rough night.


He's probably facing Brock at the Rumble. So I would say no lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean's also found a new favourite item of clothing that he'll wear to death, that pimp jacket :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Wonder if they'd book Finn strong enough to win both of these matches.
> 
> :hmmm


Im thinking thats where they're going.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I've not been paying attention to wrestling lately, is there some backstage reason why Braun is not getting the title match? I just tuned in like thirty minutes ago.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Wonder if they'd book Finn strong enough to win both of these matches.
> 
> :hmmm


Maybe.

But nevermind that, tell us about the blonde hottie with the Rollins shirt on the front show


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> I mean are you surprised. They don't ever plan anything out so they called up a bunch of people and now have 0 clue what to do with any of them.


Not really, but you'd think they'd just take one half and put them on Raw and the other half on SDL, not that hard. 

Never seen them just debut a bunch of people and just having them hopping between brands for months undecided of what brand they're on.

EC3 on SDL
Lars on Raw
Lacey on Raw
Nikki on SDL
Heavy Machinery on SDl

See its not that difficult, but i guess it is for the dumb fucks that run the place.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh fucking commentary


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

finalnight said:


> I prefer this Margot Robbie:


Hahahaha I can't disagree with that :frank

But her portrayal of Harley Quinn is just as irresistible


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Oh, that's why Lawler was on before. It's in Memphis.




I read earlier he signed a new contract today too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Maybe.
> 
> But nevermind that, tell us about the blonde hottie with the Rollins shirt on the front show


She's sitting in the front row on tonight's show? I haven't seen her. I'll have to take a closer look when they come back from commercial.

:hmmm


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Im thinking thats where they're going.


Yeah they're trying to make Balor look strong. Winning this match then Fatal Four is attempt to make him look strong and credible opponent for Brock at the Rumble. We all know he's jobbing at the Rumble. But it's a nice push for Balor for the next two weeks.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Im thinking thats where they're going.


Yeah read some article today that Finn was in for a big push. I think that's where they're going here also.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> She's sitting in the front row on tonight's show? I haven't seen her. I'll have to take a closer look when they come back from commercial.
> 
> :hmmm


Two of them actually, near the ramp.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> I read earlier he signed a new contract today too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I saw that, too. A two year deal.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I think they're just rethinking Braun as their guy, i saw a few videos on youtube talking about reports of his push slowing down and Vince not going with him right now. I don't think it has anything to do with an injury and him not being cleared.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Welcome to the main roster Nikki where the women constantly compete in 6 women tags, and you are sure to be nothing but a comedy act and never even sniff the womens title.


Fuck off to Japan where they only have multi-man matches then mate. I have never seen anyone whinge so much about something they're not forced to do. Turn it off and go find a girlfriend or something. Jesus Christ, that goes for the rest of you sooks as well. Wrestling fans are the worst


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The commentators sound bored..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The things WWE does to stop Balor from signing with AEW when his contract runs out :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Renee's commentary has been even more awful than usual today.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Future looking bleak for EC3 already? Sounds about right when it comes to this company.


He didn't even do anything and you pricks are death riding him already. No wonder nobody gets over when you write them off from the get go!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

For as much shit as Jinder gets he can be carried through a decent enough match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Im socked Balor won...my heart is stopped from all of this total shock I'm feeling...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So is Balor getting this push to ensure he doesn't leave? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No surprise there.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wonder if Balor is winning the main event tonight..


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Probably attended the Dean Ambrose/Bray Wyatt school of acting.


Which is across the road from the Kenny Omega Community College for Over Enunciation?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Serious Lio Rush is 100000x better..why not always be like that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cult03 said:


> He didn't even do anything and you pricks are death riding him already. No wonder nobody gets over when you write them off from the get go!


Well thats kinda the point he didn't do anything.... 

Y2J debuted interrupting The Rock, Big Show debuted busting out of the ring and throwing Stone Cold through a cage, John Cena debuted taking Kurt Angle to the limit, and EC3 debuted standing around backstage saying nothing for 3 seconds....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course a commercial. Come on.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean seems to be in a good mood today, I can tell by that little dancing he was doing :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WTF happened to Ambrose's walk?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Well thats kinda the point he didn't do anything....
> 
> 
> 
> Y2J debuted interrupting The Rock, Big Show debuted busting out of the ring and throwing Stone Cold through a cage, John Cena debuted taking Kurt Angle to the limit, and EC3 debuted standing around backstage saying nothing for 3 seconds....




Kevin Owens debuted and beat Cena clean for a more recent one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah I see Balor winning the main event and going on to face Lesnar.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> The things WWE does to stop Balor from signing with AEW when his contract runs out :lol


Honestly I dont think Balor would make much of a difference. WWE really wouldnt miss him.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Very fun RAW so far.

Matches haven't been very good, but the development of feuds have been great to watch. Would've been better for Jinder to win though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Rockers.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Finn is soo pinning Corbin in the Main Event should we even watch?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bradatar said:


> Kevin Owens debuted and beat Cena clean for a more recent one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah and Balor debuted defeating the top guy Roman Reigns.

How anyone couldn't see that it was retarded and not a good sign for how they just showed EC3 standing there like a goof for his debut is beyond me.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Well thats kinda the point he didn't do anything....
> 
> Y2J debuted interrupting The Rock, Big Show debuted busting out of the ring and throwing Stone Cold through a cage, John Cena debuted taking Kurt Angle to the limit, and EC3 debuted standing around backstage saying nothing for 3 seconds....


Jericho also returned by walking out to the ring and saying nothing before walking to the back. Remember how the Rock debuted? Give it some fucking time


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

h


Donnie said:


> So is Balor getting this push to ensure he doesn't leave? :lol


I believe so lol. If Balor leaves with Carl Anderson and the big guy, then that would be huge. Especially if he uses the Demon gimmick there.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

With as dull as she is maybe they should have Renee work as a heel on commentary during Dean's matches/segments.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Quite a lot of promotion for the Glass movie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lashley not using his bandana :monkey


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Always interesting how the double foot stomp can be one of the best or worst finishes in the biz. Performers who pull back too much lose all the effect. Juxtapose that with Low Ki, who looked like he was an inch away from killing guys on a nightly basis.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love that it's a running gag that Seth calls Charly Charles :lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Quite a lot of promotion for the Glass movie.


That might have been where the budget went because I haven't heard good things about it.

:lauren


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with the old HBK line 'kick your teeth down your throat.'

:trips8


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I would like for Lashley to win this. Ambrose already needs a character reboot and Rollins is going on to face Lesnar.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This Seth promo is so cheesy


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ambrose backstabbed me ambrose backstabbed me, oh shut the fuck up seth, you did it first, you turned your back on your brothers first


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

But you betrayed him first seth


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black Cobra said:


> That might have been where the budget went because I haven't heard good things about it.
> 
> :lauren


I have no expectations for it only reason I am watching is Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well you did it first Seth so stfu


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:banderas


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Almost felt sorry for Seth delivering that verbage. As White meat as a turkey.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn Dean, you got that swagger going on tonight :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Michael Cole's ad plugs are out of control tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And now 'Burn it Down' chants.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Well you did it first Seth so stfu


They having Rollins say that was certainly weird.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean was being smart there, wanting to team up to get rid of Lashley. Seth being silly :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Seth refusing to help Dean with their animosity despite Lashley being the much bigger of the 3 and then Lashley and Dean teaming instead. Nice psychology :bjpenn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please let Lashley win, Ambrose nor Seth need the belt they should be in the main event, plus a title change would be something exciting and it would be good for Lashley who hasn't won any titles in wwe since his ECW title reign.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is it just me or is Dean Ambrose already losing his new physique? [emoji848]


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is one fucking mess, botch after botch after botch


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They having Rollins say that was certainly weird.


It was just straight up stupid honestly it hasn't even been that long ago. The fact that vince and them think the avg person is that dumb to forget anything that happened more than a few weeks ago is absurd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A spinebuster on the floor? Jesus.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth & Dean's facial expressions are on point today :lol Seth's OH MY GOD face after the spinebuster lol, and then Dean's just now :lmao


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I still maintain Dean's best physical shape was late 2013, early 2014.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Deans face just then is like Renee’s after dark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dean's selling is hilarious :lmao

The look on his face when Lashley caught and threw him :lmao


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I have to admit..one of the best RAWs going on right now in a looonggg time


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Quite a lot of promotion for the Glass movie.


There really is - nobody from WWE is in this movie right? Lots of promotion for it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dean is face again, yay!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm guessing the GLASS movie people paid WWE a TON of money for WWE to mention them this much tonight. Because it's not like it's a WWE Studios movie, soo..


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Had no idea how small Rush was til I saw him next to Rollins


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

This weeks Raw is fucking NyQuil...

Where's this new Era we were told about? It's literally worse now...

I don't remember anyone telling WWE "what we want is more overly scripted segments, talk shows, and rerun bookings where we have the same match every week...

Oh and 205 live guys getting buried by main roster...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay I wanted a Dean/Seth teamwork moment and I got it <3

LOL that bit with Lio when Dean just kicked him :lol


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

This is a great result


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't see Lashley winning. Wow.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dope match


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lashley wins...didn't see that coming.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so pin dean then, why not rollins....................this company


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes! Right decision.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wtf was that finish?

Seth no sold that move from Lashley, and then Dean loses fpalm


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

WOW he never won that belt before


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was unexpected


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wowowwwwwwww Poor Dean.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hell yea! Something new!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

and the NEWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, Dean's gone WAY back up in my Rumble predictions now he is no longer IC Champion.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank you Jesus. Bout time. Get the IC title away from gay ass Shield drama.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow poor Dean. What a laughable Title reign.

Dean is such a geek


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dean is a geek.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssshhhhhhhhhleeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Now get the belt on Elias. Ambrose and Rollins should be above this belt anyway.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Was not expecting that.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Safe to say that Ambrose IC reign was a complete and utter failure


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thought he’d win it. Dean and Rollins are above it. This elevates Bob a lot and I think he can do good with it. Lol at Deans run. Hey ya beat Apollo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

But then again, at least with the IC title, Dean had a guaranteed Mania match. Now I'm not so sure


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

They actually had Lashley win


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMFAO :lmao

That's getting 20m views on youtube.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Wish Alexa grabbed the latte


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck here comes the feminist complaints......................wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ATTITDEZ ERA IS BACK111!!!

:trips8


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

From a trash Champion to an even trashier Champion, great stuff WWE :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How can I get that guys job?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha that Alexa scene is the closest they can come to risqué now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trying to push that PG rating good.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

That was a great match!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now Owens can come back for Lashley and the IC title. Good. Very good.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

You better have made Miss Bliss' latte properly guy...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And the point of that Bliss segment was? Why'd we need to see a guy walking in on her dressing? literally pointless.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, the IWC is gonna be all over Bliss tonight :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If there weren't so many rumours about Seth vs Brock at Mania, I could swear they were going to continue Dean vs Seth and we'll get their final blowoff match at Mania....


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a feeling Lashley and Rollins could "burn it down" in a PPV singles IC match under the proper circumstances...


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy fucking shit!!! They just no sold alexa being top less to show another fucking promo for Glass


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

did they do a Glass x Austin theme/titantron mashup yet?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> ATTITDEZ ERA IS BACK111!!!
> 
> :trips8


 The company knows sex sells, the Eva marie "wardrobe malfunction" got millions of views on youtube lol.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> But then again, at least with the IC title, Dean had a guaranteed Mania match. Now I'm not so sure


He's gonna have a bigger match at Mania. He dropped title for a reason. He and Drew are top heels on the show and will have big matches.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Moment of Bliss :trips8


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Tyler Breeze should’ve won it a couple weeks back. Let someone different prove their worth. Dean already proved since the first Shield split that he’s boring heel or face


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

the_hound said:


> holy fuck here comes the feminist complaints......................wooooooooooooooooo


Here come? they are already blowing up on twitter :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

fapping furiously rite now to the unsexiest tease since may young gave birth to a hand


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Favoritism in WWE is real. What the fuck was the point of that shit with Bliss? Why is she even on TV?


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I guess those WWE Writers have been watching some Scarlett Bordeaux stuff.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Alexa :curry2:curry2:curry2


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Still think Lashleys spear is a thing of beauty i love that drive thru the guy into a roll he does it looks nasty when he does it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Holy shit! Bobby Lashley! :mark:

- Vic


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Favoritism in WWE is real. What the fuck was the point of that shit with Bliss? Why is she even on TV?


A good majority of wrestling fans like seeing hot chicks dressing. Not everyone beats off to becky calling herself a guy. Calm down there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Favoritism in WWE is real. What the fuck was the point of that shit with Bliss? Why is she even on TV?


I've been asking that for the last 3 months, shes been injured all this time and still been kept on tv through all of it. Not only that but nearly every segment she has feels pointless and just a reason to get her on tv.

And before anyone starts with "you're seriously complaining about a chick half dressed?" yeah cause it showed nothing, her ring gear is literally more revealing than what we just saw there.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

At least they're finally being honest with why they pushed Alexa in the first place :shrug


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Alexa should have been bottomless, not topless :datass


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Never have I marked that hard in a while!

LASHLEY DID IT! Amazing RAW!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, Dean's gone WAY back up in my Rumble predictions now he is no longer IC Champion.


Rumble prediction? :mj4 At this Rate Ambrose will be in the Andre the Giant Battle Royal at Mania.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> Wow poor Dean. What a laughable Title reign.
> 
> Dean is such a geek



How is a reign laughable lol? He had the title for almost a month. Successfully defended the title 3 times and lost in 3 way match after being distracted. He was never going to Mania with that title anyways. They will have bigger plans for him.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Favoritism in WWE is real. What the fuck was the point of that shit with Bliss? Why is she even on TV?


Because i want to see her and that alone is reason enough for her to be there.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> prosperwithdeen said:
> 
> 
> > Favoritism in WWE is real. What the fuck was the point of that shit with Bliss? Why is she even on TV?
> ...


Rather watch Alexa Bliss for no reason than people like Nia & Tamina with good reason.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Well hello Alexaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

zzzz


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am struggling to remain interested in this show now. That sucked.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


>


 The company knows what draws lol.

White knights gonna complain, but those ass holes are the ones probably jacking it to these clips.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Rumble prediction? :mj4 At this Rate Ambrose will be in the Andre the Giant Battle Royal at Mania.


Yeah I really don't see Ambrose winning the Rumble.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> I've been asking that for the last 3 months, shes been injured all this time and still been kept on tv through all of it. Not only that but nearly every segment she has feels pointless and just a reason to get her on tv.


Shes sexy and moves merch. You know Sable made more money for the company than all members of this "revolution" combined. Stop asking dumb questions.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the titles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

.............those titles still look better than most WWE titles today.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> A good majority of wrestling fans like seeing hot chicks dressing. Not everyone beats off to becky calling herself a guy. Calm down there.


Yes of course we do. But there has to be context to it. When Torrie Wilson, Dawn Marie, Stacy Keibler, etc would undress there was context and a reason for it, whether it was a promo, a funny segment within a feud, or a storyline. You can't just have a pointless segment because of favoritism. 

Becky calls herself "The Man" because she's the hottest act in the company. Use your brain.



SAMCRO said:


> I've been asking that for the last 3 months, shes been injured all this time and still been kept on tv through all of it. Not only that but nearly every segment she has feels pointless and just a reason to get her on tv.


Because someone in WWE has a high school crush on the girl.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Those titles look niiice. NXT-ish.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Crowd don’t really give a fuck :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

beautiful titles


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Rumble prediction? :mj4 At this Rate Ambrose will be in the Andre the Giant Battle Royal at Mania.


Yeah Dean has ZERO chance of winning the Rumble lol, i know Ambrose is ur favorite Ambrose Girl but be real here lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't like those titles tbh.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Those titles are nicer then I was expecting them to be tbh. Also Alexa wens3


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> How is a reign laughable lol? He had the title for almost a month. Successfully defended the title 3 times and lost in 3 way match after being distracted. He was never going to Mania with that title anyways. They will have bigger plans for him.



Lol @ acting like a 3 week title reign is solid. He was saved by Lashley just last week against Seth and now pinned the following week. Dean is a nerd now. Enjoy.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Good looking belts indeed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

An tag team elimination chamber? That will be a mess... and my faves have no fucking chance of winning :sadbecky


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Yay women’s tag titles! I’m digging the belts! Very nice! Looking forward to Elimination Chamber


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Donnie said:


> The company knows what draws lol.
> 
> White knights gonna complain, but those ass holes are the ones probably jacking it to these clips.


These Alexa spots tonight r going into my bank if u know what I mean.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Rumble prediction? :mj4 At this Rate Ambrose will be in the Andre the Giant Battle Royal at Mania.


He lost IC title to move onto bigger things. Both Dean and Seth are going to do that now. There's a reason he lost in 3 way match and not one on one. Someone of Ambrose status would never be in Andre the Giant rumble. Not with how much time they invest into hos heel character. Losing IC title is a very good here is very good for Ambrose actually.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Just a shit Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man I'm reading titles as titties :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

rbl85 said:


> Apparently Braun will not be cleared for the Royal Rumble.


I figured. Such a shame.

As long as his replacement is not Corbin, I'm good..


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Paul's suit definitely has a touch of BLISS


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alexa Bliss crossing her bare legs :trips8


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa's thighs...*bites lip*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> An tag team elimination chamber? That will be a mess... and my faves have no fucking chance of winning :sadbecky



Wait this was announced? I wasn't really paying attention did they announce the teams?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Introduce womens tag belts, interview Paul Heyman, this segment is totally cohesive and has the crowd really excited.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mordecay said:


>


Get a Brazzers logo on that stat.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Just a shit Scarlett Bordeaux


:reigns3


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Surprised at how nice those title designs are.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It just looks weird with the women's tag belts sitting between them cos they have nothing to do with what Heyman's rambling about :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Woman Tag titles looking better then 90% of the main rosters titles.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I like the design

Sasha/Bayley are winning it


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yes of course we do. But there has to be context to it. When Torrie Wilson, Dawn Marie, Stacy Keibler, etc would undress there was context and a reason for it, whether it was a promo, a funny segment within a feud, or a storyline. You can't just have a pointless segment because of favoritism.
> 
> Becky calls herself "The Man" because she's the hottest act in the company. Use your brain.
> 
> ...


What the fuck are talking about lmao? There were plenty of times where they would cut to Torrie or Trish backstage just getting dressed with their tits strategically barely hidden for absolutely zero storyline reason. You literally have no clue what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Women’s tag team elimination chamber, my guess for the teams will be 

RAW
Sasha and Bayley
Now and Tamina
Alexa and Mickie 

SMACKDOWN
The IIconics
Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville
.... and [emoji848] maybe Carmella and Naomi? With Carmella facing Sonya tomorrow night and Naomi feuding with Mandy, I’m guessing they’ll form a tag team maybe?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin is the best heel in the biz these days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Alexa >>> Scarlett Bordeux


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Attitude era in today feminist/PC/SJW era?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085014726084575237

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085014482278141952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085014258000191489


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahahahha, WTF?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fucking ruined


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Machinery guy is lost :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

that "I'm coming" segment drew a quieter response than a eulogy.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Please get these freaks off my TV screen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

imthegame19 said:


> He lost IC title to move onto bigger things. Both Dean and Seth are going to do that now. There's a reason he lost in 3 way match and not one on one. Someone of Ambrose status would never be in Andre the Giant rumble. Not with how much time they invest into hos heel character. Losing IC title is a very good here is very good for Ambrose actually.


Ambrose has been on the pre-show before. Doesn't matter that the pre-show match was for the IC title. 

The only way up from here is challenging for the Universal title. I don't see that happening for the foreseeable future. So how is he moving on to bigger things?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The fuck is this :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THAT'S EUGENE'S SON!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf is this shit I knew these jobber looking clowns would be terrible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wtf


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Aw, so sweet, a Make-A-Wish segment on RAW!!!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

This is great


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I knew these guys were DOA :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ottis is a perv? :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol the fuck


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

lol wwe such trash


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085014885350629376
Now update the other belts to look more legit, too. IC is fine. Everything else is underwhelming to one degree or another. Tag belts and UC are the worst. WWE belt and women's belts are just okay, but could be better. No one cares about the US belt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell is this?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Is he drunk or something?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

steaks & weights!!!


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Otis acting like most the people in the IWC if they were centimetres away from Alexa.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What the fuck are talking about lmao? There were plenty of times where they would cut to Torrie or Trish backstage just getting dressed with their tits strategically barely hidden for absolutely zero storyline reason. You literally have no clue what the fuck you're talking about.


Point me to one segment where your statement is valid and I can guarantee you that there was more reason or context to it than what we saw tonight with Bliss. However little it may have been.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So they killed all their NXT call ups in one night, gotta respect the hustle from Vince :bjpenn


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> The hell is this?


Things that Vince McMahon finds hilarious for $600, Alex.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Are these guys like Jesse and Festus but now they're both big? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was definitely a timing issue with the script.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

“Pretty lady!” :lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

So I assume

Nikki Cross, and Heavy Machinery to RAW
EC3, Lars Sullivan, and Lacey Evans to Smackdown

Great decision making WWE you send the 3 future A plus stars to the B minus Show.

Edit. I missed EC3 debut. Will be a Top guy on Raw.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Aw, so sweet, a Make-A-Wish segment on RAW!!!


Its probably wrong of me..but that made me lol for real.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounded like Mike Myers after a few beers.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

GloriousLunatic said:


> So I assume
> 
> Nikki Cross, and Heavy Machinery to RAW
> EC3, Lars Sullivan, and Lacey Evans to Smackdown
> ...


They're sending the 3 future A plus stars to the A show :yes


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol @ acting like a 3 week title reign is solid. He was saved by Lashley just last week against Seth and now pinned the following week. Dean is a nerd now. Enjoy.


Dean beat Seth clean at TLC and got the victory last week. They had to use last week for Rollins to look good but he still took the pin and couldn't have him take the pin again with a match with Brock coming. So Dean had to take the pin tonight in confusion of a three way match(instead or 1 on 1). Dean moving onto a big match at Mania. So they added Lashley into the feud to get the IC title away from Dean/Rollins.


It's nothing to do with being a geek, it's booking. With getting IC title away from Ambrose and Rollins tonight before the Rumble that's all. They did the same last year when Reigns lost IC title to Miz and the rematch.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Main takeaway from that segment, Alexa is a looker!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't watch NXT so I don't know, but is that guy's character retarded?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Alexa >>> Scarlett Bordeux


ut


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The3 said:


> Attitude era in today feminist/PC/SJW era?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085014726084575237
> ...


Thing is it was nowhere near an attitude era segment, she was entirely covered, we saw her back.... In attitude era we saw Jacqueline's bare tits, we saw Sables bare tits with paint on them, we saw miss kitty's bare tits, we saw the divas in string bikini's.

What we just saw with Alexa was something you could see on Disney channel.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> So I assume
> 
> Nikki Cross, and Heavy Machinery to RAW
> EC3, Lars Sullivan, and Lacey Evans to Smackdown
> ...


EC3 and Lars Sullivan = future flops no matter the show they are on.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Thing is it was nowhere near an attitude era segment, she was entirely covered, we saw her back.... In attitude era we saw Jacqueline's bare tits, we saw Sables bare tits with paint on them, we saw miss kitty's bare tits, we saw the divas in string bikini's.
> 
> What we just saw with Alexa was something you could see on Disney channel.


You just sent thousands of smarks over to the Disney channel


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I love this show..someone get me some popcorn


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao I've excited about Miz's birthday thing for Shane!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Donnie said:


> So they killed all their NXT call ups in one night, gotta respect the hustle from Vince :bjpenn


Just waiting for them to somehow destroy Alistair Black as well. Maybe give him a nice little comedy gimmick, have him feud with Lio Rush.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I don't watch NXT so I don't know, but is that guy's character retarded?


Dunno don’t watch yellow brand either but I saw the vignettes and I agree with their catch phrase.

Can’t do better than steaks and weights


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

Alright_Mate said:


> Just a shit Scarlett Bordeaux


Who?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't do the Finn arm thing and my Mum was just like "oh man you must be bummed out about Dean losing if you didn't even do the arm thing" :lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

It’s jawn cena time :cole


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Point me to one segment where your statement is valid and I can guarantee you that there was more reason or context to it than what we saw tonight with Bliss. However little it may have been.


I saw a GIF the other day of Torrie backstage preparing for a match and she was bent over with the camera almost going into her asshole. Must have been an anal on a pole match or something. There was obviously some big reason for it. Christ this is stupid.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> You just sent thousands of smarks over to the Disney channel


Ahahaha post of the night!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun is gonna come destroy my man Corbin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Dean beat Seth clean at TLC and got the victory last week. They had to use last week for Rollins to look good and couldn't have him take the pin again with a match with Brock coming. So Dean had to take the pin tonight in confusion of a three way match. Dean moving onto a big match at Mania. So they added Lashley into the feud to get the IC title away from Dean/Rollins.


Against who? Finn? Honestly what other big face could he potentially feud against heading into Mania...

No interest in Finn/Ambrose.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dean Ambrose heel run sucked. Time to turn him face?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Let me tell you something Mean Gene.. Michael Cole you won my heart today sir


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Certainly best for business! This will bring the ratings up! Please do the same thing with Mandy on SmackDown!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Corbin still wrestling in the fucking GM clothes? why? it makes zero fucking sense, when he was GM it made sense cause he was randomly wrestling and was already prepared if he had to have a match on the job, but now why? he's a full time wrestler again, and he chooses to not wear any kind of gear despite having all night to prepare?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Cena rocking the bald spot :bjpenn


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Donnie said:


> So they killed all their NXT call ups in one night, gotta respect the hustle from Vince :bjpenn


What was the point of bring in new talent into the shows before mania , none of the talent should play a role at mania those guys are new


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The war team looked lame today. What a debut reminded me almost of wcw shockmaster!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I saw a GIF the other day of Torrie backstage preparing for a match and she was bent over with the camera almost going into her asshole. Must have been an anal on a pole match or something. There was obviously some big reason for it. Christ this is stupid.


Torrie Wilson was a playboy sex symbol and was pushed as such in her character as an active wrestler. It was done often due to that fact. That's your context. Bliss is injured and is being flaunted just because WWE higher-ups want to keep her on TV. You can't seriously tell me that you don't see what WWE is doing here and the objective they are pushing.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Controversial opinion: There doesn't need to be a reason for Alexa Bliss to be topless :draper2


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Against who? Finn? Honestly what other big face could he potentially feud against heading into Mania...
> 
> 
> 
> No interest in Finn/Ambrose.




Bray Wyatt! Lol who knows


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lars probably to Raw and EC3 and Lacey to SD. Heavy Machinery looked lame today. Nikki least looked credible


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Torrie Wilson was a playboy sex symbol and was pushed as such in her character as an active wrestler. That's your context. Bliss is being flaunted just because WWE higher-ups want to keep her on TV. You can't seriously tell me that you don't see what WWE is doing here and the objective they are pushing.


Bliss is a sex symbol in a PG era. You think her tights have half of her ass hanging out because it gives her extra flexibility or something lmao?

I can't believe grown men are on here whining about an Alexa Bliss topless segment. Oh wait, youre a Becky mark. So I can believe it. Fucking weirdos.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> Against who? Finn? Honestly what other big face could he potentially feud against heading into Mania...
> 
> No interest in Finn/Ambrose.


Braun Strowman needs a feud, Undertaker needs a feud, John Cena needs a feud if Lars Sullivan stuff is off. Not to mention other part time guys who could be at Mania(Kurt Angle, Triple H etc). Heck it could end up Brock vs Rollins vs Ambrose at Mania for all we know. 


Fact is Drew McIntyre is the only other main event heel on Raw besides Dean. There's Braun and part time baby faces who need Mania opponents. So taking title off him like they did before the Rumble is a sign they got a big plan for him. Other wise he could have kept IC title and feuded with Balor for Mania. Now Lashley can feud with Elias, Owens, Zayn, Ziggler and maybe Balor.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If that segment is making people hyperventilate, then the Trish/Mickie James, Sable/Torrie stuff or the Al Wilson angle might make them need to go to the hospital.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> EC3 and Lars Sullivan = future flops no matter the show they are on.


Lars i 100% agree on EC3 depending on who gets behind him has a chance actually. He looks like a star when you look at him and he is ok on the mic enough to get himself over a bit. His in ring work is meh but thats truthfully the least important thing these days on getting over. All a elite level of in ring work gets you is from being a star to a superstar and considered one of the best. But plenty of guys who aren't great in the ring have gotten over on other things he has.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hope Lars debuts during this match and destroys everyone, they said they have big plans for him to have a big match against Cena at WM, hopefully tonight sets it up.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol at the lesbian and gay folk bitching about bliss segment while admiring balors package, fucking irony


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena is ugly AF with that hair.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Blissfit85 said:


> Who?


Who? Someone more wankworthy, that's who.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Cena rocking the bald spot :bjpenn


Yeah, the buzz cut was a better look. The bald spot really stands out in the new hair.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lars today ripping up all would own!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena beat Drew’s ass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bliss is a sex symbol in a PG era. You think her tights have half of her ass hanging out because it gives her extra flexibility or something lmao?
> 
> I can't believe grown men are on here whining about an Alexa Bliss topless segment. Oh wait, youre a Becky mark. So I can believe it. Fucking weirdos.


I'm really working you up huh?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Blissfit85 said:


> Who?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If that segment is making people hyperventilate, then the Trish/Mickie James, Sable/Torrie stuff or the Al Wilson angle might make them need to go to the hospital.


I was the kid in line at the store urging the sales lady that the Sable WWE swimsuit issue magazine is ok for me to purchase... Bring it on!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Scarlett From Impact wrestling is hot as fuck


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Controversial opinion: There doesn't need to be a reason for Alexa Bliss to be topless :draper2


These Becky marks have jumped the shark dude. They literally hate anything that isnt Becky Lynch going over someone.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

McIntyre is a savage


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I can't believe grown men are on here whining about an Alexa Bliss topless segment. Oh wait, youre a Becky mark. So I can believe it. Fucking weirdos.


Lol some people on here are acting as if Bliss turned around and both her tits was exposed with just her nipples covered or something, her entire chest region was covered up, her wrestling top is literally more revealing...

If it was like i said with nearly both her tits on display i'd be all for it, but that bullshit PG covered up shit was nothing, so it was pointless, not revealing or hot, just pointless.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Wait this was announced? I wasn't really paying attention did they announce the teams?


Not really, but one must assume that the 3 teams from RAW will be Sasha/Bayley, The Riotts and Nia/Tamina and the 3 teams from SD will be Mandy/Sonya, The IIconics and Naomi/partner. And let's face it, the IIconics ain't winning an Elimination Chamber match, and I am even starting to doubt if they even will be on the match, and , if they are, they probably will be the first eliminated



Rain said:


> Otis acting like most the people in the IWC if they were centimetres away from Alexa.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bliss is super sexy. I agree


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't understand how you can have so many commercials in a 30 minute period.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm really working you up huh?


Worked up? Lol it just shows how weird wrestling fans are when you worship Becky Lynch calling herself a man for 5 minutes and bitch about Alexa Bliss being topless for 30 seconds. I mean it gets no weirder unless you're gay.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

These fucking reality show adds fpalm


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

McinTyre definitely not winning. He's getting too much good offense in.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Alexa Bliss is better looking than Becky Lynch. 

I said it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is OTIS turning into Eugene 2.0????


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I find remarkable that still no one has kicked out of the End of Days, despite Corbin's booking


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Alexa is Hot


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The3 said:


>


I'm gonna need a minute...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> These Becky marks have jumped the shark dude. They literally hate anything that isnt Becky Lynch going over someone.


I like Becky just fine. In fact, she's probably my favorite woman on the roster right now.

That being said, there's room for both types of female performers on the roster. Hell, I think it would benefit the more serious performers like Becky, Charlotte, etc etc etc to have some more eye-candy-ish women on the roster doing their thing. Makes the more serious performers stand out more, and it gives them some jobbers to beat up on when they need some momentum heading into a big PPV match or something. Stacey and Torrie were never damaged by jobbing to the more serious performers because they were never meant to be serious performers themselves. It created a nice contrast, where women like Lita, Molly, etc etc were able to stand out from the pack more than the women now, where every single one of them has to be taken as a serious threat. The problem with that is that if every woman has to be protected, nobody can ever get ahead.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Come on Lars, please debut so we can finally have a monster whos good in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not a Bliss fan in terms of wrestling and she's not my type, but she looked good tonight, and i bet she is going to be the most tlked about for this week lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> I like Becky just fine. In fact, she's probably my favorite woman on the roster right now.
> 
> That being said, there's room for both types of female performers on the roster. Hell, I think it would benefit the more serious performers like Becky, Charlotte, etc etc etc to have some more eye-candy-ish women on the roster doing their thing. Makes the more serious performers stand out more, and it gives them some jobbers to beat up on when they need some momentum heading into a big PPV match or something. Stacey and Torrie were never damaged by jobbing to the more serious performers because they were never meant to be serious performers themselves. It created a nice contrast, where women like Lita, Molly, etc etc were able to stand out from the pack more than the women now, where every single one of them has to be taken as a serious threat. The problem with that is that if every woman has to be protected, nobody can ever get ahead.


Well put, totally agree.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Worked up? Lol it just shows how weird wrestling fans are when you worship Becky Lynch calling herself a man for 5 minutes and bitch about Alexa Bliss being topless for 30 seconds. I mean it gets no weirder unless you're gay.


You keep bringing Becky into this. It sounds like you're another salty ass basement dweller. Becky's popularity has nothing to do with this. 

Alexa's segment was pointless is all I am saying. She showed no cleavage, making it even more pointless. You're taking major offense like you have a chance at the girl or something. If you want topless, then go to Pornhub.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Get some wrestling gear, Corbin!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena's bald spot is distracting.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Come on Lars, please debut so we can finally have a monster whos good in the ring and on the mic.


Lars ghosted WWE. He hasn't been showing up to events or communicating to them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finn wins.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cena took the pin :monkey


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I like Corbin


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Balor pins Cena to get to Lesnar. Not bad.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

wut?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ambrose has been on the pre-show before. Doesn't matter that the pre-show match was for the IC title.
> 
> The only way up from here is challenging for the Universal title. I don't see that happening for the foreseeable future. So how is he moving on to bigger things?


Yes it was a singles match(something not all wrestlers get at Mania) for IC title which only got made preshow match day of the show. When they decided to swap that and Andre the Giant Battle Royal because Rob Gronkowski was gonna get involved. It was never promoted as a pre show match. They still were high enough on Dean to give him a singles match at Mania planning wise. Just happened that the feud with Corbin wasn't anything people cared about so it got bumped. 



Either way it has nothing to do with this year. Keep in mind that Mania will likely feature plenty of part time guys as always. Especially in a year without Reigns. Ambrose is a perfect candidate for one of those matches. One of Ambrose or Drew are getting Strowman and the other is probably getting a part timer.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay! I'm glad for Finn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He actually pinned Cena :bjpenn

Corbin being protected :bunk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

This is crap. The Boring Club i hope gets squashed by Brock for good. And I hate Brock Lesnar.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Cena's bald spot is distracting.


Cena looks like JBL nowadays.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn, good on Cena putting people over. First with Becky and now with Finn.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice Balor vs Lesnar should be great


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

So is Braun injured or is he being punished for something? Why did they change it?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Balor and the Beast baby


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As expected, Balor got the win.

Didn't expect Cena to eat the pin tho.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

It will be fun watching Balor get ragdolled by the BEAST.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol, Brock is gonna throw Finn out of the arena at RR.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Cena JBL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Lars ghosted WWE. He hasn't been showing up to events or communicating to them.


I heard that but i think it could also just be bullshit WWE put out there to make his debut even more surprising.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Balor about to get washed at the Rumble but at least he got the chance.

He needs a new finisher badly though.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ronzilla said:


> McIntyre is a savage


Exactly why I don't think he's boring. He's intensity personified and he is legitimately ruthless. Looks like he could actually murder somebody in the ring


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is Balor the only guy other than Brock to pin Reigns and Cena clean?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Finn wins to be destroyed by bork :brock2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First time in awhile I enjoyed the last 2 hours of Raw more than the first. Made the show move quicker than it usually does. At least for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> So is Braun injured or is he being punished for something? Why did they change it?


Lesnar doesn't like him is my guess.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena :clap


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cena giving the rub to Becky & putting over Finn :drose


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hell of a put over...


Now go get suplexed 50 times :Brock


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

better be demon balor at the rumble


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cena eats way too many pins.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

haha, so brock match going to be 1 min max.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Finn wins to be destroyed by bork :brock2


Nah, the person Lesnar will feud with at mania will help Finn win at the rumble


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Is Balor the only guy other than Brock to pin Reigns and Cena clean?


Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was such an astoninishing edition of RAW!

The match quality wasn't the greatest, but the show did an excellent job of building things up and giving us a lot of unexpected twists.

Royal Rumble looks to be shaping up nicely! 8/10


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

That was a pretty good Raw. No filler an thriller


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Vanilla midget Vs. Brock?! Wtf


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Is Balor the only guy other than Brock to pin Reigns and Cena clean?


Nope. Rollins did it in gauntlet match earlier last year. Ambrose has also pinned Cena clean in singles match and Reigns clean in 3 way match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> These Becky marks have jumped the shark dude. They literally hate anything that isnt Becky Lynch going over someone.


What? :aries2

How did you manage to make that silly generalization over one poster? :lol

Oh, and in case I get accused of anything, I DID like seeing Alexa Bliss being caught topless.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The3 said:


> Nah, the person Lesnar will feud with at mania will help Finn win at the rumble


Balor gonna have pretty much same match AJ and Daniel Bryan had vs Brock and lose at the end. We know Brock will have the title at Mania.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

The3 said:


> Nah, the person Lesnar will feud with at mania will help Finn win at the rumble


Brock is not dropping the belt if that was the case silly Vince would have put Cena in.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This is laughable, i like Finn but come on, Jordan Devlin nearly took him to the limit at NXT UK Takeover, plus McIntyre has beaten him recently, why would anyone believe he has any kind of chance? Sure they'll do the whole underdog thing and Lesnar will sell for him making it appear Finn might just beat him, but he wont and everyone should know he wont.

McIntyre should have won, he could at least believably kick Lesnar's ass in kayfabe, not in a real fight probably mind you but in terms of his character, his look and his ruthlessness, Finn's jsut a skinny midcarder, he has lost to guys way lesser than Lesnar all year, at least Drew had some kind of an undefeated streak going for a while.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Is Balor the only guy other than Brock to pin Reigns and Cena clean?


Rollins. In the same match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Good show tonight, but it was somewhat all over the place. Perhaps they had to make late changes.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> That was a pretty good Raw. No filler an thriller


I'd agree, except for Alexa's Bliss's latte segment or the moment of Bliss which felt pointless.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Nope. Rollins did it in gauntlet match earlier last year. Ambrose has also pinned Cena clean in singles match and Reigns clean in 3 way match.


Kevin Owens did..before umm..

Oh crap.. I thought you just meant Cena.. forget it then..


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Through this holy anointing may the Lord in his love and mercy help you with the grace of the Holy Spirit. May the Lord who frees you from sin save you and raise you up.

*#RIPFinnBalor*

- Vic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My mom says Cena looks like hes from.the jungle lol. He needs the buzzcut


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lesnar better break this geek in 5 minutes or less. Standing there smiling while hugging Jim Carrey just made him look fucking nerdier.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Cena eats way too many pins.


He's on the way out and he's doing the honors. The Rock did the same, it's just the way it's done.

People crapping on Balor vs Lesnar, Lesnar's best matches were with Punk, Styles and recently Bryan. Come on people, this is a lot better then Strowman. Get behind it and it's something new. Damn you lot are never pleased.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Beating Cena means nothing anymore, he loses to everyone to try and make himself look good now like "Hey look i'm putting over the guys you like see, you shouldn't boo me" but he's an idiot, cause he's lost so much that beating him does nothing for these guys now.

When Balor defeated Reigns in his debut now that felt like a big deal, Cena's lost that aura about himself, he's no longer superman that beats everyone, he's just the old part time that comes back to put guys over in an attempt to get himself over.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> This is laughable, i like Finn but come on, Jordan Devlin nearly took him to the limit at NXT UK Takeover, plus McIntyre has beaten him recently, why would anyone believe he has any kind of chance? Sure they'll do the whole underdog thing and Lesnar will sell for him making it appear Finn might just beat him, but he wont and everyone should know he wont.
> 
> McIntyre should have won, he could at least believably kick Lesnar's ass in kayfabe, not in a real fight probably mind you but in terms of his character, his look and his ruthlessness, Finn's jsut a skinny midcarder, he has lost to guys way lesser than Lesnar all year, at least Drew had some kind of an undefeated streak going for a while.


Brock going to Mania with the title. So whoever he faces is going to lose. Balor was next in line for title shot with Braun not gonna be cleared in time. Drew gonna have his own big match at Mania. You don't want to job him out to Brock. Plus main events here are the Rumbles. Title matches don't matter much. Last year we got Brock vs Kane vs Braun and AJ vs Owens vs Zayn. So Balor getting title match vs Brock half way through the show is fine. It's not going to main event the ppv or anything.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

looper007 said:


> He's on the way out and he's doing the honors. The Rock did the same, it's just the way it's done.
> 
> People crapping on Balor vs Lesnar, Lesnar's best matches were with Punk, Styles and recently Bryan. Come on people, this is a lot better then Strowman. Get behind it and it's something new. Damn you lot are never pleased.


If you're a Balor fan this is a bad night. Hes gonna get killed and would be way better off making a run in the Rumble from 1 or 2.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

imthegame19 said:


> Brock going to Mania with the title. So whoever he faces is going to lose. Balor was next in line for title shot with Braun not gonna be cleared in time. Drew gonna have his own big match at Mania. You don't want to job him out to Brock. Plus main events here are the Rumbles. Title matches don't matter much. Last year we got Brock vs Kane vs Braun and AJ vs Owens vs Zayn. So Balor getting title match vs Brock half way through the show is fine. It's not going to main event the ppv or anything.


Yeah you have a point.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Beating Cena means nothing anymore, he loses to everyone to try and make himself look good now like "Hey look i'm putting over the guys you like see, you shouldn't boo me" but he's an idiot, cause he's lost so much that beating him does nothing for these guys now.


Beating Cena is still a big deal, he's John Cena. He's doing what's right for business and putting over talent. He doesn't lose to everyone, just guys who are going onto bigger things.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Braun Strowman lifting up Mr. McMahon's limo out of frustration

- Mr. McMahon/John Cena/Drew McIntyre/Baron Corbin/Finn Balor segment + attack

- Sasha Banks post-match promo to Ronda Rousey

- Alexa Bliss being caught topless backstage

- Finn Balor vs Baron Corbin vs Drew McIntyre vs John Cena

- John Cena's post-match speech to Finn Balor


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you're a Balor fan this is a bad night. Hes gonna get killed and would be way better off making a run in the Rumble from 1 or 2.


You probably said the same thing about Punk, Styles and Bryan and they went out and had Lesnar's best matches and everyone ended up been shut the hell up. Let's wait and see.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lesnar vs Balor will be a solid match, and will likely follow a similar formula to Lesnar vs Styles and Lesnar vs Bryan.

The people who think it's going to be a squash for Lesnar are just as delusional as the people that think Balor will actually win.


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

Alright_Mate said:


> Who? Someone more wankworthy, that's who.


Tar but no tar. Way too thin.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

looper007 said:


> Beating Cena is still a big deal, he's John Cena. He's doing what's right for business and putting over talent. He doesn't lose to everyone, just guys who are going onto bigger things.


Nah i have to disagree, i've just seen him lose so much now, and the squash against Taker at WM didn't help, his stock is so far down at this point. 

When someone beats him it doesn't make me go "Holy shit!" like when Balor beat Reigns, it just makes me go "Oh Cena lost again... ok". I mean if Tye Dillinger pinned him it wouldn't really shock me.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Blissfit85 said:


> Tar but no tar. Way too thin.


Shit banter.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Nah i have to disagree, i've just seen him lose so much now, and the squash against Taker at WM didn't help, his stock is so far down at this point.
> 
> When someone beats him it doesn't make me go "Holy shit!" like when Balor beat Reigns, it just makes me go "Oh Cena lost again... ok". I mean if Tye Dillinger pinned him it wouldn't really shock me.


I agree he loses to top guys here and there. But never to midcard guys or jobbers. Plus they still give him big wins. In 2018 he pinned Balor, AJ Styles, Miz, Kane, Goldust and Triple H in singles matches. His only loses came to Rollins in Gaunlet match and in muliti-man matches. Besides the Taker Mania match. So he's still booked strong and like a big deal. He's just not super Cena anymore and win against him is a lot easier to come by then 5-6 years ago.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I can totally see Brock vs. Seth vs. Dean for the Universal Championship match at Mania. It would make it a bit more unpredictable, since Brock could now lose without eating a pin.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Women's tag chamber?

Go get 'em Tamjax!!!

They've done it just so they can have another first ever moment though. Urgh.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Rick Sanchez said:


> I can totally see Brock vs. Seth vs. Dean for the Universal Championship match at Mania. It would make it a bit more unpredictable, since Brock could now lose without eating a pin.


I agree. I wouldn't be shocked at all if Dean won the Rumble. Leading to another match between Dean/Seth at Elimination Chamber or Fastlane. With Rollins getting added to Mania main event or taking Dean title shot. It's too predictable if Rollins just wins the Rumble now . Not to mention with Brock not on the show. It wouldn't give Rollins much to do for 6 or 7 weeks if he won Rumble to challenge Brock now.

I know some are acting like it's bad for Dean that he lost IC title a few weeks before the Rumble. But it's actually a really good thing for Mania build up wise. They could have had him drop it to Lashley or whoever at Elimination Chamber or whatever. But they clearly didn't want IC title tied to Dean for whatever he's doing at the Rumble. Just like Reigns lost IC title to Miz 6 days before the Rumble last year.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm happy for Balor. He's got the match he's wanted for years against Brock, and if the match is given a solid 15 minutes or so, I think it has the potential to be damn good.

Sure, he's not going to win the title, but he still has an opportunity to show everyone - and his bosses - what he can be capable of in a big match atmosphere. He could send a big message to Vince.

Also, how fucking sweet would it be if he came out as the Demon for this match? The Beast vs The Demon? Fuck yeah.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Rest of Red show:

Triple Treath for the IC Title:
Why did Lashley and Ambrose break up their alliance so fast?
Why did Ambrose and Rollins make an alliance?
Why Lashley end up winning with a bad ending?
Bad news: Ambrose and Rollins continue their childish rivalry. Worse news: Lashley will defend IC title and there is only one candidate: Elias. Another stale rivalry.

Alexa's segments were wrong.
1. -Topless: we watched it with Paige, The Kat, time and time again. How does Vince rise number if repeats his dully and vulgar sense of humor?
2. -A Moment of Bliss: The segment went well until... Otis Dozovic appeared interrupting the segment. Embarassing and funnyless. If you paid attention: mostly recent rosen superstars were cameing: EC3, Heavy Machinery, Lacey Evans. Anybody had a decent hint about "how am I?", "What may I do?", "Why am I on Main Roster?".They were there just by being there.

Main Event: Fatal 4 Way for the Number 1 Contender for the Universal Title.
Booking was terrible when Jinder Mahal enters as an obstacle. Instead, I'll book this:


> Camera Pans Charly Carusso.
> Charly Carusso: Ladies and Gentleman. Please welcome my guest tonight, the former Number One Contender for the Universal Championship, Braun Strowman.
> 
> Camera pans a dissapointed and annoyed "Monster Among Men". Lens fars down and pans both.
> ...


It would work to reforce Strowman and Finn Bálor's credibility.

Main Event was credible: John Cena Defeated by Finn and Aftermath enforces Bálor's conflict.


General Conclusions:
Main Event was amazing, but loses interest due of 2.5 hours of same old stale shit. Shitty Bad Raw.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Well I personally think Balor needs to take the title off the black hole known as Lesnar 

Why not have a triple threat at mania Balor , Ambrose and Rollins 

Or even just Ambrose and Rollins for the Universal Title at Mania 


Regardless I feel its time for Lesnar to take a hike


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Well Raw wasnt that bad this week if I say so myself.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Braun Strowman needs a feud, Undertaker needs a feud, John Cena needs a feud if Lars Sullivan stuff is off. Not to mention other part time guys who could be at Mania(Kurt Angle, Triple H etc). Heck it could end up Brock vs Rollins vs Ambrose at Mania for all we know.
> 
> 
> Fact is Drew McIntyre is the only other main event heel on Raw besides Dean. There's Braun and part time baby faces who need Mania opponents. So taking title off him like they did before the Rumble is a sign they got a big plan for him. Other wise he could have kept IC title and feuded with Balor for Mania. Now Lashley can feud with Elias, Owens, Zayn, Ziggler and maybe Balor.


Not a ton of exciting feuds there. I suppose Dean/Cena could be fun. Taker/Ambrose would be an awful match. Taker can barely move, he's got to go with somebody more technical than Ambrose.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Nah i have to disagree, i've just seen him lose so much now, and the squash against Taker at WM didn't help, his stock is so far down at this point.
> 
> When someone beats him it doesn't make me go "Holy shit!" like when Balor beat Reigns, it just makes me go "Oh Cena lost again... ok". I mean if Tye Dillinger pinned him it wouldn't really shock me.


Hafta agree for the most part. There is a fine line...Mick Foley comes to mind. He started putting everyone over in "hardcore" matches to where beating Mick Foley in a hardcore match really didn't mean much. 

I actually like Cena - but kinda went rather quickly from being Super Cena to putting everyone over all the time. 

Feel like these guys should still pick up some big wins here and there just to keep credibility to still be a 
rub when they *do* put someone over.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> Not a ton of exciting feuds there. I suppose Dean/Cena could be fun. Taker/Ambrose would be an awful match. Taker can barely move, he's got to go with somebody more technical than Ambrose.


My guess is they do Taker/Drew McIntyre at Mania. Based off things Drew as said about destroying legends. If that happens I see Ambrose/Strowman happening in some type of gimmick match. But I would rather see Ambrose/Cena as well. Either way IC title is never feature in a big spot at Mania. 



You either get multi-man match or risk it getting bumped to preshow like Ambrose/Corbin did in 2017. While in 2016 Ambrose dropped IC title in February and would wrestle Lesnar at Mania. In 2017 Miz dropped IC title in January went on to feud with Cena in mix tag at Mania. While last year Reigns dropped IC title to Miz. Then went on to face Lesnar at Mania. 



So when a guy drops IC title before rumble or a few weeks after. It's usually because Vince has the champion planned in big Mania match and they want him to distance himself from IC title between now and Mania. So it's probably really good for Ambrose that he's dropping the title like he did tonight.


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

If Rollins goes on to fight Lesnar at WM it should be a 1 on 1 match not a triple threat like the Royal Rumble or WM when he won the title. 
Roman, Dean, AJ, Bryan and now balor have all had their own matches Seth should have his. I'm not counting the shitty match they had which last about 30 seconds before the undertaker interfered


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can someone tell me what Cena said to Balor while he pinned him?


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

pretty bored of john cena doing these promos where he puts "belief" in wrestlers.

such a patronising, pretentious turd.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I guess RAW was decent this week. There are signs they are listening to the fans. Sasha Banks and Ronda Rousey in a tag team match and the post match interview. That was kinda weird but I guess it works. Braun Stroman got pulled out of his match with Lesnar and I wonder why. Wonder if his horrible promo from the week before made them change their minds.

Is Bayley still tag teaming with Sasha Banks? Hard to get behind these random matches but I understand why they put Nikki Cross with her. The promo with Vince/Cena and all the other guys was pretty cool too. Loved that ruthless agression line Cena delivered. Finn Balor winning two matches to become the new #1 contender for Lesnar is pretty nice too. Long time coming and well deserved. I am actually glad Lashley won the IC Title as Ambrose and Rollins do not need it. Well deserved win for Lashley. The two segments I was baffled at involved Alexa Bliss. That backstage segment with her holding her top, what is this? 1998? And her segment with Heyman was just awful and random. I know the company is trying to keep her on TV because she's hot but this was just facepalming.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dean better win the RR match now. I'm happy for Balor. That Alexa segment was so random, but kinda funny.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> Kenny Omega!!!!


Where did you get this from?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Why does Seth Rollins no sell everything? And why does he get away with it? The amount of big moves he just pops back up from makes Lesnar look like a jobber by comparison.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> Through this holy anointing may the Lord in his love and mercy help you with the grace of the Holy Spirit. May the Lord who frees you from sin save you and raise you up.
> 
> *#RIPFinnBalor*
> 
> - Vic


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs Sasha Banks, Raw 22nd October 2018 (Evolution go-home show)...

Correct me if I'm wrong but that was the last time that the Riott Squad scored a televised victory, I just can't remember any wins after that one...

Please let me be wrong.

I suppose it was classy not to make the new bride or the birthday girl lay down for the pin... -_-


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lord Trigon said:


> Ruby Riott vs Sasha Banks, Raw 22nd October 2018 (Evolution go-home show)...
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but that was the last time that the Riott Squad scored a televised victory, I just can't remember any wins after that one...
> 
> ...


Indeed. Also their last win full stop. As they haven't won at house shows either.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Strowman is winning rumble. Am I right or am I right?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

zrc said:


> Indeed. Also their last win full stop. As they haven't won at house shows either.


I'm not usually the tin foil hat type but trying to think the last one before that and I'm only coming up with...










_Motherfuckers_. >_<


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lord Trigon said:


> I'm not usually the tin foil hat type but trying to think the last one before that and I'm only coming up with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you recall the year end rankings last month, Ruby only had 15 wins the entirety of last year (inc. House shows and dark matches).


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Morrison17 said:


> Strowman is winning rumble. Am I right or am I right?


I would laugh if it was him who winds up destroying Truth and coming in at 30.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Why does Seth Rollins no sell everything? And why does he get away with it? The amount of big moves he just pops back up from makes Lesnar look like a jobber by comparison.


Lesnar took 3 chokeslams from Big Show back to back and got up right away. He instantly got up from 3 spears from Goldberg. How quickly we forget.



Rick Sanchez said:


> I can totally see Brock vs. Seth vs. Dean for the Universal Championship match at Mania. It would make it a bit more unpredictable, since Brock could now lose without eating a pin.


No, after the silver platter he's had for all these years, he better put someone over clean as a whistle.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

As this was the first Raw I have watched in like 6 months(?) I gotta ask, how long have the audience been so dead? Maybe I am just so used to watching NxT and NxTUK shows were the audnience have some life to them that Raw seemed so tame but my god you could hear a pin drop that audience was so dead xD


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Why Baron Corbin Is Keeping General Manager Wrestling Attire*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085044954278154240


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Dean Ambrose heel run sucked. Time to turn him face?


Time to book him correctly? Heck even book him halfway decent and he'll knock everything out the park. Book him like he's schizophrenic, when that's not the character he is portraying and good luck to anyone getting over. On top of that book him like a fucking cowardly moron that runs away from every confrontation in history and has completely lost every quality he ever had as a face when it came to toughness, resilience and most important, the thing where he would fight anyone at any time because he loves to feel the pain and his knuckles against someone else's cheek. 

THESE FUCKING THINGS DO NOT GO AWAY BECAUSE YOU'RE SUDDENLY A BAD GUY WWE, GET A FUCKING GRIP. If he was booked to be a proper fucking heel that didn't suddenly have amnesia and forget who he was, but instead fought for his delusional/wrong believes you could take him fucking serious, couldn't you? Cause he's still a tough and scary motherfucker to be up against.

What he is now is The Miz, even worse and that's not a shot at The Miz, it fits him, it suits him, it does NOT, nor will it ever suit Ambrose to be a chicken shit, cowardly heel. Hell his shield days as a heel he still FOUGHT ANYONE AT ANY TIME FUCK ME, I am so angry I am gonna explode. I am gonna have a fucking meltdown over his booking or rather random ideas every week thrown together in a hat where they pick 1 and then have it forced on him, making it look like he had amnesia and also has 8 different people in his head telling him contradicting and entirely different things that adds up to precisely NOTHING.

Ambrose has excellent delivery on his promo's, but what the fuck does that matter when the content is all over the place, you can't buy into it for shit, unless you brainwash yourself into thinking it makes sense because the option of living in the world where he is literally looking more like a lunatic than ever before, after finally throwing that brain dead moniker away is the worst piece of irony in all of this.

I am glad he lost the belt, I hope this bullshit with Seth is over, I can't stand seeing another promo regarding Seth atm. Never thought I would say that, but yes it's been that fucking dreadful. He needs a complete reboot, but I have no idea how they would even do that. Stick with the moral compass of the wwe thing, that has potential and just do a typical WWE and pretends fans have no memory of what happened 5min ago and start booking him like the threat he is suppose to be


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley and Finn should switch spots. And Cena should not have taken the pin, it should have been Corbin.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

am i the only one that doesnt hate Corbin THATTTT much. He's a good talker and a totally fine wrestler, and you have to be a sheep to buy that it was his fault that ratings were bad. The guy has major heat and I would run with it too.

Now i understand. For some reason, I don't find him the most engaging guy either, but he's not the drizzling shits.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Slight improvement in terms of effort last night; however this episode just proved how boring the Raw roster is.

Balor, Cena, McIntyre, Corbin in the main event, Cena getting main event spotlight again plus three charisma vacuums.

Ambrose's heel turn has been a major fail, now they bang the Intercontinental Title on someone just as bad in Lashley who is also a charisma vacuum.

Strowman did his usual shit, they dropped the ball on him ages ago.

Raw has all the boring superstars, Smackdown has all the likeable entertaining ones :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

How in the world is Finn Balor a “charisma vacuum” when he literally gets one of the loudest positive crowd reactions on Raw every week? :aries2

Hell, the pop Balor got last Saturday on the ppv was fucking deafening :damn


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

DammitC said:


> How in the world is Finn Balor a “charisma vacuum” when he literally gets one of the loudest positive crowd reactions on Raw every week? :aries2
> 
> Hell, the pop Balor got last Saturday on the ppv was fucking deafening :damn


People don't call him Finn Borelor for nothing, I'd rather watch paint dry than listen to him on the mic.

And why did he get such a pop? Because it was in the UK where he is loved the most.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really, really doubt we'll see Dean in any match with Brock again. Brock clearly doesn't like working with Dean (judging by Mania 32), and Dean wasn't too fond of him either lol.

If it did happen, I'll be surprised.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ichigo87 said:


> Lesnar took 3 chokeslams from Big Show back to back and got up right away. He instantly got up from 3 spears from Goldberg. How quickly we forget.


And Rollins is almost just as bad, his only excuse is that he's just a crap pro wrestler at the end of the day. He knows the moves but has no idea about ring psychology.



Alright_Mate said:


> Slight improvement in terms of effort last night; however this episode just proved how boring the Raw roster is.
> 
> Balor, Cena, McIntyre, Corbin in the main event, Cena getting main event spotlight again plus three charisma vacuums.
> 
> ...


Yep. Raw has a very dull midcarder roster, while SDL has all the fun, entertaining wrestlers.


----------



## DeckOfCards (Jun 17, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> People don't call him Finn Borelor for nothing, .


Literally never heard of that.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> People don't call him Finn Borelor for nothing, I'd rather watch paint dry than listen to him on the mic.


That’s cool, but this isn’t about whether you enjoy watching him or not. Balor is still one of the most popular wrestlers on the Raw roster, and the Raw crowds certainly don’t find him boring.



> And why did he get such a pop? Because it was in the UK where he is loved the most.


That still doesn’t explain why Balor still continues to get one of the loudest crowd pops on a weekly basis (behind Seth Rollins and maybe Braun Strowman). He’s also loved here in the United States too for the most part.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

DeckOfCards said:


> Literally never heard of that.


It's been made mention in the weekly Raw threads numerous times by others.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Holy shit, how much money must Universal have paid for those ENDLESS shills of this “Glass” movie!?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Raw has Bliss taking off her bra and Uso wanting to bang a chick in back to back nights? ??


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

sounds like nothing happened again.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

fabi1982 said:


> Can someone tell me what Cena said to Balor while he pinned him?


Still trying to find out what he said to him?! Any idea?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

domotime2 said:


> am i the only one that doesnt hate Corbin THATTTT much. He's a good talker and a totally fine wrestler, and you have to be a sheep to buy that it was his fault that ratings were bad. The guy has major heat and I would run with it too.
> 
> Now i understand. For some reason, I don't find him the most engaging guy either, but he's not the drizzling shits.


I like Corbin actually. And I used to HATE Corbin. Seriously I've done a complete 180° turn on the guy. Being forced into the spotlight every single week sharpened his mic skills. He used to be complete shit, now he's someone I trust with a microphone and a TV segment. He gets great heat, one of the most over heels on the roster. Only things wrong with him are his stupid ring gear. Why the fuck this man dressed like a waiter? And the fact that he is not a threat at all.

The funny thing is that when he was a generic "monster" trying hard to come across as a badass he had more fans online. He wasn't getting any reactions and he had a lot more fans online. It just goes to show you that a lot of these people really can't stand a wrestler with actual character. They prefer someone to be a generic badass with no mic skills than to be somewhat goofy but entertaining. They prefer someone to be a "cool heel" who gets no reaction over someone who can get heat. Explains all the love for Drew McIntyre on here


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

King Jesus said:


> I like Corbin actually. And I used to HATE Corbin. Seriously I've done a complete 180° turn on the guy. Being forced into the spotlight every single week sharpened his mic skills. He used to be complete shit, now he's someone I trust with a microphone and a TV segment. He gets great heat, one of the most over heels on the roster. Only things wrong with him are his stupid ring gear. Why the fuck this man dressed like a waiter? And the fact that he is not a threat at all.
> 
> The funny thing is that when he was a generic "monster" trying hard to come across as a badass he had more fans online. He wasn't getting any reactions and he had a lot more fans online. It just goes to show you that a lot of these people really can't stand a wrestler with actual character. They prefer someone to be a generic badass with no mic skills than to be somewhat goofy but entertaining. They prefer someone to be a "cool heel" who gets no reaction over someone who can get heat. Explains all the love for Drew McIntyre on here


I couldn't agree more. I'm glad the WWE is STILL using him. There are times when they need to stick to their guns and push forward on a guy that has heat like this.


----------

